# .
.
 ,    .
 :      ( )
  -:
1. -  0%  (    .     ?)
2. -12
3. (       -  :    -     ?)
4. 

      - (?)   

- ?

----------

> .


       ?      .

----------

> .
>  ,    .
>  :      ( )
>   -:
> 1. -  0%  (    .     ?)
> 2. -12
> 3. (       -  :    -     ?)
> 4. 
> 
> ...


     , :
-       (  );
-        .   2         ,   .

----------

?   ?

----------

?   ?

----------

,        .

----------


## ALISS

, !   !        -    ( ) -     ,  0% -     -         -       ()?     "      " -    -  -        ?    .

----------

> ()


 ?       ""?



> -


.



> ?


.

----------


## olala_00

,              . 527  ?

----------


## ALISS

, !       " 180     ,              " -      -            -     ? 
    " "     .

----------

> 


   ""?



> -     ?


 


> ?       ""?


/   ?  41  ,    271-,       0%.

----------


## ALISS

!   !     http://www.nalog.by/tamozh/b8ec4e13e6dcbab1.html 
"  ,    ,  180 ,                  ".

----------

> ".


    - .

----------


## ALISS

!     .

----------


## TataBoo

!

     .  ,    ,     , ..  ,  "  "  .         ?

----------

.

----------

.  ,    ,     , ..  ,  "  "  .         ?[/QUOTE]

      -          .       ?     ?

----------

:       ,    -    . ?

----------

.    (1-),  .   ???

----------

!  !
     (     ). 
      .
           ?  -, , -1    (,   ,    ).
               ? ..           ?
 !

----------


## 11

, 180        2011.      1  ()?    4?

----------

180  ?

----------


## 11



----------

180  -   1 .

----------


## 11

180 ,  ,   ,   .    .  ,    . .

----------

.    4 .       .

----------


## 11

,     18%.

----------

.

----------

,    01.01.11               01.07.10?

----------


## 75

! , !       ,     !
            .
        .     ,     , ..     .
  .                 ?

----------

.   (  )  .   .    .   ?   " "   .       23 ,    .    ?       -    .      ?

----------

> .


      ?     .



> 23 ,    .


    -  ?  :Embarrassment:    21         .

----------

?

----------

?

----------

.    ?          ?   ?                    ?

----------

> ?


.   ?  EXW?

----------

EXW.    ,   .

----------

> 


   ?        .

----------


## 82

..      ?  ?

----------

. .

----------


## 82

-         .      . ..  . 23  24   ?     . 23,  . 24?

----------


## 82

:    ,           ?           -         ?       ?

----------

,    ,     .

     .   11.12.09 ("   ...")   . 1         ,     ,  . .3   ,      180     .
 -  . 184                        180  (   ).
  .3 ,              (      -  ).

----------

!      . , -,    .

----------

.

----------

?

----------

""?  -  ,  - .

----------

.   -(,  ..) .  -    .
 :Embarrassment:

----------

?  ,       ,      117-.

----------


## Ajaspe

,    . 
  :    ,           (180 )         ( )     ?          ?

----------

> ?


  ? ...  :Embarrassment:        ,              ?

----------


## Ajaspe

,   :yes:       ,   .   ,       (  ),   ,    !?  .

----------

> 


.

----------


## byx30

?

----------

> !
> 
>      .  ,    ,     , ..  ,  "  "  .         ?


  : VO 10030

----------

20-  ..          ,      20-

----------

:   ,       , , ,  ....  .. ,  ,     ,   ,  , -.     ?      19?

----------

.
173-   .     ,       .
       ?

----------

.          .

----------

**,  ,      .

----------



----------

.19 173-       ,
   - , ..      . 
    ?

----------

,

----------



----------

> ,


  0% .
         ?

----------

,    0% ...   ....   ...     ,   0,    18%

----------


## pesha_88

, ,        ,     (  )    (  , .. ),  ,       ..... ?   ?

----------

, .

        ( ,  ).    .
          ,   . 

 ?           .     ?

----------

> ?


.     ,   ?



> ?


.   ?

----------

**,   ,    .    .

----------


## priyatnova

(-)      .     ?            ?    ?

----------


## 3011

> 


   50000   .    ,    .

----------

!
 .      ,      18%,   ,  ,   ,          18%         .  .      ,  ,        .             ()       .
-   ?         ,       .....  -         ?       ?????????

----------

> ?????????


    0%     .       - .     ,   ?

----------

> ,   ?


     500 ..   ..  18%,      ,       .

----------

,      ,     .    ,         .

----------

> ,      ,     .    ,         .


,       ,    ,         ,       .
  .

,                 ,   ?             ,  -        ?    ?

----------

.     ,   .            .     ,        . ,  .
  -  ,    .
           50000 . ,      ,         ? (  )       ,    .   ,    , -  ,      . 
   .
     ,    ,    .   ,     .  ,         ,       .      . ....     ,  .      ,  ,  .

----------

> ,  ?


               11.12.09.     ,    . ,      .



> ,         ?


      0%.




> ,


               .  ,     .




> ,


?        ...  :Embarrassment:

----------

> 11.12.09.  ,      .


, .....      ....    )))))))

----------

.  .
   ,      ,  ,  .   :  12, ..?     ,     ,   ,       ? 
   ?
.

----------

.
       ,   ,    ,      ?

----------


## tvinks

)
      .
   ,  -12 ,   
    -12      -          ?
 .      ,   -12    ?

----------

> 


,          -12       .

----------


## tvinks

> ,          -12       .


     -   -12      (   ,       )     ""

..         R,   -12      , ?

----------

> -12      ,


 .

----------


## tvinks

)

----------


## mos-mo

,     ?

----------


## 22

! , ! 
   -      ????        ????
 !

----------

.

----------


## 22

> .





> .

----------

> -      ????


CMR



> 


 ?

----------

.  .
    ,      ,  ,  .   :  12, .. cmr (  )?        ,   ,    ,      ?  ,            ? 
    ?
 .

----------

> ?


 ,  ,   . CMR.


> ?


    .

----------

FCA,    :Embarrassment:

----------

.

----------

,   CMR  ?  , .     :Dezl:  :Dezl:

----------

**,     29.06.10 -37-3/5424@. 
   CMR.

----------

,           CMR?  ,     :Wink: ,    .  ,     .
  .
  ,   -  
 -  ,     ?

 CMR

----------

> CMR?


    ,          . 



> 


     ,             ,       . ,      ,      ,   "",      .     ,  ,   .      , ,   ,     -12,   \,     .     ,     ""  ,    " "  .

----------

,    .

   :
 .   -  -  
               -  


 12  .  -  
                -  
                - 
                -  

 /cmr  -  ? (    ,    , ,           ),    ?

 :     ,    .    (         )    12   ?  ?         ? ?

----------

**, 
   , ,   :Embarrassment:

----------

, ,

----------

> 


     ,     .        .      .

----------

**, 
,..    CMR        , ?

----------

:Smilie:        .

----------


## ola74

, !    -   ,   "".
     "0" 02.12.2011.    .   ,  : 

    1121 673,12 / 18% 171 102,68

     1 033 225,64 / 0 %

  ,      .    .

      -   .
     .   -  -?

----------

> .


 ?      ?            .  ,         ....   .

----------


## ola74

-   ,   . -  -    ?

----------

/?      ,      .

----------

,
           ().
       .
    .
      , -12  /.  ?
 , .

----------

?  ?    ?

----------

> ?  ?    ?


  ( 18%)
       (    )   ,        -.
 , .

----------

.

----------

> .


,    :Smilie:

----------

.
      ,  / . 
   ,    -12  -  0% (     ?),             ,            ?
  .

----------


## 07

.!   ...., ,    ,   (  0%?????),            ,      (  )   ..????   ..

----------

> ,


?

----------


## bahatle

04.01.2012 .  !80                 .   ,

----------


## lencirina

,       ,  -12  -1 ,       ,   CMR ?

----------

> !80


       :
3. ,   2  ,       180      () .

----------

> CMR ?


  .  0    ,    ,           ,   .        CMR.

----------


## bahatle

, !  
           100      (  /,  0 %),                (   )  180 ,       .        .

----------

0%           .

----------

,     .        0 %

----------

2.         ()       -   ,     ,           ( ):
1)  ()   ,      ( -  (),      ;        ( ,    ) -  () ,  ()   ( ,    );  ()   ;  ()    ;
2)  ,           -,       -   .
 ,   ()             -   ,     ,        ( ),          ,      ,        ,       -   ,     .
      () ,        ,        ( ),      (      ( )   -,       -   .
     () ,    ( ,    ) -     ,    ( ,  ),  ()    ;
3)        ,     1             -        ,      -   ,     ,     (      ) ( - ) (          -   );
4)  () ,    -   ,        -        -   .      ,              -   ;
5)  ,        ()    ,    -   ,     .
,   ,   ,     ,   ,        ()    ,         -   ,     .
,   ,        ,         ,       -   .
..  2  01.10.11 .

----------

0%     

 1.     ()
 ,      -,    0% ( 10 . 5 . 169  ; . 2  ; . 1 . 1   ).     -  .           ( 3     13.08.2010 N -37-2/9030@;     20.01.2005 N 3).
      ,      ,     ""  (, ,       ).            (    05.05.2011 N 03-07-13/01-15),   1  2011 .        ( 1 . 1   ; . 5 . 3 . 170  ; . "" . 18 . 2    19.07.2011 N 245-).       ,   (    ) ( 1 . 1   ; . 9 . 167, . 2 . 171, . 3 . 172  ).
 ,   ,    100 . 3    ( 38.6         , .     15.10.2009 N 104 ( -   )).
 2.     
    180      () .        ,      ( 3 . 1   ).
   ,     ( 2 . 1   ):
 - ,     ;
 -         (   1    11.12.2009 "          -        " ( -    ))    ()      (      );
 -  () ,      ().
   ,            ,     ( 2 . 2 . 1   ).    1  2011 .    .   ,      ,     ,            ( 2 . 1 . 165  ; . "" . 13 . 2, . 1 . 4    19.07.2011 N 245-).    ,   ,       ,       -.
       IV  2011 .                 ( ,  ).     -       ( 2 . 2 . 1   ; . 2 . 1 . 165  ; . "" . 13 . 2, . 1 . 4    19.07.2011 N 245-).
 3.   
          . 4  6   ,    ,    .   ,        ( 10     06.10.2010 N 03-07-15/131; . III  N 1    ):
 ()         18% - 1010403;
 ()         10% - 1010404.
  1.       .               . 4     ,     .             ( 2 . 1   ; . 5     06.10.2010 N 03-07-15/131).
  2.      180      . ,          . 6   .           ,        ( 3 . 1   ; . 3    ; . 6     06.10.2010 N 03-07-15/131).         18%  10% ( 3 . 1   ; . . 2, 3 . 164  ).         ,         ( 3 . 1   ; . 7     06.10.2010 N 03-07-15/131).


   ,          ,     , - .
 ,     ,      ,         ,        (    28.07.2006 N 03-04-15/140;    22.08.2006 N -6-03/840@).
   ,        181-     (     16.05.2006 N 15326/05;    12.05.2008   N 28-7966/2007-325/23).
        - , , .

   -    ,       ,    ,   . 4.   ,         "" ,  :
 -   4 - ,      . 6 (     );
 -   5 - "" ,        . 6 (   ).

----------


## Alisa@.ru

, , , , **, -    .  ,     :



> "0" 02.12.2011.    .   ,  : 
> 
>     1121 673,12 / 18% 171 102,68
> 
>   1 033 225,64 / 0 %
> 
>   ,      .    .
> 
>       -   .


   ,     ,  ,      (   ),        82 655,22.  ?

----------

.

----------


## Alisa@.ru

**, !

----------

,
   ,  -  ...

 ,          ,   ().    ,  ,       .      (  ),        .    -  ?          ? 
,     ""     - ?
 ,            ??   -    ,     ""...

 ,
 ,

----------

> ?


.



> ""     - ?


 ?        .



> ??


 .    .

----------

,

----------


## Helenka62

! 
      .      ,      ,    .
   (15%),  -.     -      .  -        ?

----------

.

----------


## Helenka62

!!
        ?!  :Smilie:

----------


## .

*    -1*

, .           ,        ,     -.

 ,      -1?

  , , ,      ?

      :

-  ? (, )
-  ? (, )
-  ? ( !!!)
-  -?

: 




> 335
> 
> 17  2010.                                                    . 
> 
> 
> 
>   ,      ,      
> 
>    :
> ...


     ( ,  ),         "      - " - ? 

  ,    -   " " -        ()?

 ,     , !

      ,  -1   ,     ,   .

!!!

----------


## .

.    ,   - . 

  CMR-.

 :  CMR   -        (?) ?    ?  :Embarrassment: 

  ,   CMR ""  "" -       ?

----------

> ,  -1   ,


 ?



> (?) ?


.  ,    .



> ?


       ,     .



> CMR ""  "" -       ?


         ?

----------


## .

> ?


  ,    ,     ,    .    ( ),    ,     .    .




> .  ,    .


,    :Smilie:    ??




> 


.




> ?


  ,    .

----------

> ??


      ,      .



> ,    .


   .

----------


## .

, **.

*   ,  -1       ?*    ...

     - ,       ?

----------

:Embarrassment:          ,         .

----------


## .

,       ()   ? -  !

----------

,  . ,      .

----------


## Non-BK

. ,      .
  2011 .    18% .    ,    .      ,    ,    :Smilie:  
         ""      0% .     .
   ,       0% .
-12  -  ,  . ,     .
, ,    1-,  CMR,  .  , ,  .
           -      (0%    18% ) -   .     - .  :Gentelmen: 
         !   ,  , ,           ( ,    ).       .
        ,  ,    ,        , , ,  0%         4 .   .
    .      11  2009  "                  "

   .2  1 "",   ,    ,     



> "5)  ,        ()    ,    -   ,     ."


 ,     " ".     / -  ,     ?

----------

,  ?         .  ,    ,          0%.

----------


## Non-BK

, !
 CMR       ?   1- ?

----------

,            ,      1-.  ,          .

----------


## Non-BK

,   !

----------

DDP -    ,                  ,               .               ,      ,   . 
  .

----------

> 


 .          :Embarrassment:

----------

,             2000 ,                        ....             .

----------


## Termary

. 
 :
           .
100%      
  500  .
    .
:
 , -, -12.
      ?         ?        ?
.

----------

> 


  :Wow:    375  500 .    .

----------


## Termary

, 
     ?

----------


## Termary

> , 
>      ?


   . 15.1.    40  50 ..
     ,     . 
    . , ,     .

----------

> . 15.1.    40  50 ..


   15.45. ,   . 15.1.    .       ,            .




> .


   ,    .



> ?


.    .




> ?


    ,    0             .

----------


## Termary

> 15.45. ,   . 15.1.    .       ,            .


  .
   -  ,  .15.25    ,   :Wink:

----------

.   ,     -  -.

----------


## _27

> .  0    ,    ,           ,   .


 ,  ,  ?    CMR,  ,     .     .

----------


## Termary

,    ,     :Smilie:

----------

!

 :

   ,       .

 :
1. /  0% 
2. ,  -, - .
3.    

   CMR?    ?        ?

----------

> CMR?


    CMR         272.           :Embarrassment: 
    .

----------

,   !    .

----------

,  :

             272.

  0    -     ?

    -    ?

   :

1. /
2. -12
3. 
4.     272
5.

----------

> ,  :
> 
>              272.
> 
>   0    -     ?
> 
>     -    ?
> 
>    :
> ...





> 0    -     ?

----------

> 



  ,    (05.10.2010, 16:12)

     , :
-       (  );
-        .   2         ,   .

      ?   .

----------

?         .

----------

> ?         .



!!!!

----------

!

, ,   -    0 ,

    .    / .

1.              ?

2.  -    ?

 .

----------

> -    0 ,


      .               .



> ?


  -12. /      ?

----------

-12. 


    -12  ,    ?       ?

     -        / ?

----------

.             ?           ?

----------

> .             ?           ?


     .              .     ,       ,   /    .

 :

1.      ?

2.   -     ?

----------

? 


> ?


                 /   ,        .  .   .    .

----------

> ?                  /   ,        .  .   .    .


        (/, /  ..),    .

 ,      :

1.  

2.   .-   (-12  /)

3.        /  ( ???)  -12   .

4.      .     .

       0 ?

----------

> /  ( ???)


   .         .

----------

> .         .


  , !

   . ,  .

----------


## AlinaA

. ,    ,    ,     ,       "".

----------

?  :Embarrassment:

----------


## ola74

,         " " ?   -   -  ?

----------

,  .               -.

----------

( )    :       18% -             (,   ).

----------

> 18%


 



> 


, .. .     ?   18%?

----------

, .  (  )       ( 1-)      (      "Pony Express"   "DPD" ).           CMR   ( 1-) ?

     24  2010 . -16/5460    ( 1-),  .        .

----------

!         18%             ,      (   )   !   ?

----------


## .

! 
        ( , ),          , - .
        ,   .
    ,    , ,     . 
  ,          ,         ,  ,            .    .

----------

> !         18%             ,      (   )   !   ?


  ?   ,             ,        .       ,  - -   .

----------

_       ,_
     / . , , /.

__     ?

----------


## .

C,        .
     ,      ,    18 %.
        ,          .  
     ?

----------

!

,          .  ,  ( 12), . .    ,        (1-),       ,      (     ) ? 
         ,     ?

P.S.     "Pony Express", "DPD".          .

----------

> ,        .


   ,    / .     ,    ,  .

----------

> (1-)


  ? 1-        (            272).        .

----------


## 77

, !      !      :
      .    DDU.          .        (   ,   )   -     0%.   ?
!

----------

.

----------


## .

,    / .     ,    ,  . 



  .     ,     :           18 %.
    ,       ,        . 
          18 %.
   .

----------


## .

,       , , , , :  , , ,   ,        ?       .

----------

> ,       ,      .


  ?         ,          ,     .  1-148- .

----------


## .

?         ,          ,     .  1-148- .

  .  , -    ,    ,     0 %     ? (        ?!)
      1-148 -..    ...

        ,... 
   .    ,        ,   ,        .        ,       ..      ,  ,      ,  ,    .      .      .     .

----------


## .

. :
 , , , , ,  ,    ,     -  - .     -         (, ),     , ,    ,     ( - , -     ).            ,            

   ,  ,         ,     ,     ,  ,     0 %           .

----------

> ,      ..


                .      ,       . 



> ,  ,       ,     ,     ,  ,     0 %


.          /        7-:
 2
     ,      ,      , .

 3
  ,     , :
2) ,         ,  . ..    (    )             _  ,   , , , , ,     , ;_
 ( ),     (,  )     , ..      .

  21   
 146.  

1.     :
1)   (, )    ,          (  ,  )       ,     .


  -       .

 .   ,     1-1-164,     ,    0%.

----------


## .

,  ,        .

----------


## 77

> .


,  !!!

----------


## Happygaz

!     :      (  )   ()   ( ).    ,  ,    ,   ?  .

----------

- ,       ,  , /. ...    -,   .

----------

,   (    ):    ,          (       ) ,          .     -  .    CMR,    -   .  CMR   ,      .     ()   ().       CMR,   ?

----------

0%      ?

----------



----------

> 


  ?   



> .


      ?

----------

,    ,   (  ),     ,    ,

----------

...          .         .

----------

-12    ,   ,       .     ?

----------


## Ingman

!

----------


## swetlana5.83

.      , , , .     2012 ,         .     .  ?
1.      2         0%,      ;
2. ""   /         2     ?
3.         ?
 3          4        .
  (18%)  /        ?

----------


## swetlana5.83

:      3    ,     4  ,            0%,         / ?       0%    18%   +    ?

----------

1-3. .






> (18%)  /        ?


         .   3 . -  .





> 


   ?

----------


## swetlana5.83

,     , , ,    .
1.        ,    0% ?
2.     .          ?

----------


## Natliy

0%           :
2.1)      .
           ,  ,   ( - ) ,  ,     ,              .

  :
3.1.   ,   2.1  1  164  ,       0        :
1)  ( )          .


1.  ,       ,      ?
2.             ,      ?
3.         ,          ,     ,   (. .3.1  1 ) ( ,          . )

----------

> ,    0% ?


.   4    -     ,    .





> .          ?


        .

----------

> ?


  ?   ,    .  2.1.-1-164-        .        ?

----------


## swetlana5.83

> .


..           /    18%  ?

----------

,       / /-  .

----------


## swetlana5.83

, !

----------


## Natliy

> ?   ,    .  2.1.-1-164-        .        ?


              -   /        .        ( ),     ,        ,                  /      -,       ,      ,     .

   ,         ,            . 
.             ,   /   .      ,         \ -.

----------

?       ?

----------


## Natliy

,   .
   ,        -, ?    .....
      .

----------

> .....


   .    164-  .    .     ,             ,      ,  .

----------


## Natliy

?   ?    ?

----------

?
..     2.1 ,     ,          0 .

----------


## Natliy

:     -           .

----------

?

----------


## Natliy

(    )   "".....

----------

,   ? 
         ,        .

----------


## Natliy

.

,  -   ?    ? 
   .

----------

...       .   .

----------


## Natliy

..    ,     (       ),         ,     , ?

----------

,  ""  .

----------


## Natliy

!

----------


## "-"

> .
>  ,    .
>  :      ( )
>   -:
> 1. -  0%  (    .     ?)
> 2. -12
> 3. (       -  :    -     ?)
> 4. 
> 
> ...


!        ,     :     ,  ( 0%),  , ,    -   ,      ,         ,              (   )     0%    ,           , ,     (      !!!)          ,        ,       -,      .

----------


## nagmet

!     (-).   ,      .      .     ( )   .      ( ,   )          .

----------

> .


      ,          . 





> .


     .

----------


## nagmet

,    .



> .


   ?

     ,        ?

----------

.         .        .

----------


## nataly-03

.  .   ,     - ( )     .    ,   ?   ,      0%,        -, -12       0 % ?       .

----------

-      ?

----------


## nataly-03

EMS-.

----------


## nataly-03

.   ,     - ( )     .    ,   ?   ,      0%,        -, -12       0 % ?       .    EMS-.

----------

*nataly-03*,    ?

----------


## nataly-03

> *nataly-03*,    ?


      /.

----------

*nataly-03*,   ?      ?   ?      -.



> ,      0%


         . .. 10  18

----------


## nataly-03

/.    ,        ,   ""  .         .     ?  ... ,     ,        18% ?

----------

> ,   ""  .


      ? ,           50 .  .

----------


## nataly-03

> ? ,           50 .  .


  -  .   ?     18% ?    - -      -  ?  ?

----------

,    , 10/18%.     ,     ,     .

----------


## yermilovaIrinka

!  -.    (  ),     ,      .       .          (18%)?

----------

.

----------


## .

,   .

   ,     .    ,    - ?

----------

.  ,    ,    169-  .

----------


## .

,    .      :Smilie:

----------

? 643

----------


## .

, , !

----------

!  ,     ,        ,      ?

----------

,      - .

----------


## nagmet

!     ,      ?

----------


## _27

! , ,      ?   ,     ,       :Frown:          (  2009.,    ).

----------

> ! , ,      ?   ,     ,               (  2009.,    ).


        !     !

----------

> !     ,      ?


        CMR,   ?       !      CMR  !

----------


## nagmet

> CMR,   ?


             .,  (-2010).
 : , , -12, -, .   .
 .      .
         ?
     ?

----------

> .,  (-2010).
>  : , , -12, -, .   .
>  .      .
>          ?
>      ?


  -2000!    !       -12,    -    !   CMR        !

----------


## pilat174

!     .              0%,          (    2012).     .    ,          ,     .       ,            )

----------

> .


.   "  "   .





> ,


 ,    .       -           0         .

----------

.   :      .    .         .        .         ,        .          .    ? ?      .

----------

> 


  ?  "   ",     ,   - "".         ,         .

----------


## LChernenko

!
 ,     ,    .             .
       (-12, .   0%),    CMR  ?        ?
  ,            ?   ....  :Redface:

----------

,          .      - .

----------


## Werona

,     .
      .       .
 .
   .,    .     . 
       -.
       .         ,      .
:
          ?         ,   -- ?
    ""   0%?    18% ( )
     .         ?
   ?
   .
.

----------

0%,     .      ?

----------


## Werona

.
,       .

----------


## Werona

.      (-)
         0%,    .        ?  ?

----------

-? ?

----------


## Werona

,      ,   .
,  .
 .           .        : 1)   --  . ( ..    ,   18%)
2)    .  2 --    ,  ,    .
  1 --    18%           , ..   0% .  ..     . ?

----------


## Werona

> -? ?


,       .  ,   --       .       ?

----------

> :


  ?   ? ,              .      ,          ,        ? 




> .


.             .

----------


## Werona

> .             .


,    .   .




> ?


,  .    :    --  .




> ?


,     ,   . -      ,    .  ,   ,       -.       . -   .

   ,    0%, ..  .        ?

----------

""    ,    . 



> :    --  .


        ?         -- .

----------


## Werona

, ,     .



> ?


, .     . 
    ,         (  )  ,        .          .      -    .

----------


## Werona

. .       . ..    .   --     --    .   .     ,        . , ,   .   .      .    .    .

----------

> 


     -   ,   .

----------


## Werona

> -   ,   .


, .     .
    .   .  .     .

----------


## _0505

.   4    3  2012 ,  , ,      .
  ?    ?        .

      .    .    ?

----------

> ?


    ,      .   ,      .

----------


## _0505

:EEK!: 
              .

,       99%,    .
,     :Smilie:

----------

> 


  ?    4       0%.   -    10/18, ,     .

----------


## _0505

18%,   ?

,   .

----------

.

----------

> .   4    3  2012 ,  , ,      .
>   ?    ?        .
> 
>       .    .    ?


         !          !    ,     ,    ,           !

----------


## .

,  .
    ,     ,       .
    ( )  .      (  ),    .
   1 -       ?
             2-          (      , ,    ..)?
             3 -         ?
 !

----------

1.  , ,  .
2.     ,   
3.   ,  ,  .

----------


## .

,   .     .      .   ,   .         ,       .

----------


## ellool

! 
  ,       . ,.     .     (,  ..).         -  .     ,       500 000.      -     423728,81 (500000 100/118)   -0%. ? 
   ,      :
1.    ,(    ?)
2.    /. (    )
3.  ( , 12,  (  ,    ()).         12?
4.      12  ,              .. (  :   ,    0%?).
5.  ,  -   ( 4)     180          3  ()+       ,, , ,   .
  ?
   .
,. .

----------

ellool,   -   !          !        !        500 .,         ?
         !      !       0%!
  ,  3-     !    4, 5, 6  7 ,       !   !

----------


## ellool

**,      ,     .     ,,     . ,     ?        50 000 ?      ,      -   12.    **      .

----------


## ellool

**,,.    .      . ,  .       .  , ,   50 000  ?

----------

> **,      ,     .     ,,     . ,     ?        50 000 ?      ,      -   12.    **      .


     !              !  -      ,          !

----------


## drrbukh

!            . ,     ,   ( ,    .    ),  ,  ,  ,     27 ( ,  , -  .) -     . ,  ,     ? ..        , ,  ?      (    ),   ""        ?    ""     ?  ? .

----------

.       -  .      .     .  ?   -

----------

? ,   .

----------

> ? ,   .


.       .      ,  "  "

----------

.

----------

, ,     .  3        79000  (0%),       65750  (  ..  18% - 10029,66),       .    : 
1.   4   2   79000, ?
2.      3?
3.  4  5  , ?
4.  79000 -   3    ?     1.8.2     79000    -  ?
 ,   .         ( ),    .

----------

> .


     3 .? :Embarrassment: 
1. 
2. 10029,66,    ,   
3. 
4.  .    .

----------

, ,       ,     ,     ..        , ,  .   ,     5   ,    50   (  ).
   ,   ? 
  ,          ?
 ,   0%,

----------

> ,   ?


 . 




> ?


           .         (   )

----------

> 3 .?
> 1. 
> 2. 10029,66,    ,   
> 3. 
> 4.  .    .


   .    ,          3  .    .

----------

> 3 .?
> 1. 
> 2. 10029,66,    ,   
> 3. 
> 4.  .    .


, ,              :
1.       16667 ,  4     2 (79000),         (10029,66),     ,   6637,34.  -    68.2    27309,44 (16667-  3  + 10642,44-   ). -    ...   ?  

 50191
 3, 4  1   
 50192

----------

-  ... :Frown:

----------

> 50191
>  3, 4  1   
>  50192

----------

> 


  ,   ,     :
[ATTACH=CONFIG]indexOf[/ATTACH][ATTACH=CONFIG]addItem[/ATTACH][ATTACH=CONFIG]removeItem[/ATTACH][ATTACH=CONFIG]removeItemByIndex[/ATTACH]

----------


## ZNAT XO4Y

.     .     ,          .     .         ?       ?

----------


## ZNAT XO4Y

)

----------

.      .

----------


## Simba_Jeka

!
  ,                18%      0%.
                18%.

----------

> 0%.


,  .





> 


 ?      ?

----------

,  - (      ,   )          -          ? 
     -                    - ???

----------

> ,      - .


 ????       ,     ,    .        (           0%                6 ) ,       ,       1 ,  ,   ,      20 .

----------

> ,  - (      ,   )          -          ? 
>      -                    - ???


   12,     ,      (   10  ,      ()    /   3  5  )

----------


## 2201

.   4.
 ,        18%,     0%.

  ,     
 1010401     ,         164 ,   
            ,       1,  1   
        ,                           
           (                        
         2  164 )            

        ,   

 1010402     ,         164 ,   
            ,       1,  1   
        ,                           
             (                        
         2  164 )        

  ,  1010402   ,   .    10%,     18%

----------

.

----------


## 2201

, !

----------

. ,        ,   ?     ..      ...

----------

> ?


,      .

----------

..      ,      .       0%

----------

" "  ,             0%.

----------

.
    :          2011 ,   ,     11 ,    2012 ,      5 . .  0% ,   (-  )            . ,     ( 1 .)      ,  ,    (1 .)  . 
    ,        ,     .         , ..   180  ( )   .  ,       1  .     , 
:
1.   ,   ?
2.      ,   ? 
    ...

----------

5 .*18% (        )= 900 .      .     



> ,    (1 .)  .


  ,            ?     ?

----------

> 5 .*18% (        )= 900 .      .     
>   ,            ?     ?


,      900  , ..      .     -  ,    ,   900   ,     ,   180 ,    . ..      900 .
          12%  , , ..       ,      .
   -  ,          (        180 ),     . 
     .

----------

> ,   180 ,    .


- -    ....




> ,      900  ,


  .        .      .      ?

----------


## R1san

,        .
     . ,
 :     (  ).
 :(  )    18%.
    -     0%.
   ( ):     ___    (   )   DDP (Delivery Duty Paid)     2000(     ).
:         18%( ).       ? 
       .
  :  .
      (    ).
   .

----------

> - -    ....
> 
>   .        .      .      ?


,   ,   -     ,    .
               ( ).      ,      .   :   5 000 000    ,   5 000 000     . 900 000    -   18% ,      (    ...).     ,   ..   .
  12      12%    . ,     900 000  -   (     = "      " = 900 .     ,  ,  18%   - ),  ,     . ,        , ..        0%,  .
   ,   ,   12   900 .           900 .    (    900 .).   ,    ,  , ..   ,      (  )  180 .  ,     ,     ,   ...
      -        -     18%.   -      ...

----------

> 5 000 000    ,   5 000 000     .


        :  181  (  0%     )    900 .   (5,0 .*18%)       762711,86.     137288.14.   900 .   .






> ,    ,  , ..   ,      (  )  180 .


  , ..   - -  .            0%    ,  165-   
_       ,     0 ,           ,    176  176.1  . 
_

----------

137288.14.   900 .    

,   - .



  , ..   - -  .            0%    ,  165-   
_       ,     0 ,           ,    176  176.1  . 
_[/QUOTE]

 ,        :
    ,   2  ,   ,   ,       (),       -   ,     .  , ,         ,   

,  -     ....  .
  ,    - ,       .

----------

> 


 ?)))       -  .    ?      -    ( )  ,      .   .

----------


## Mari4ka.S

!   ,              ,       "          .          ,    ."
   FCA   EXW?    ,       ,         .,       -  0%,    ?

----------


## R1san

:
  ,        -

----------

> 


 ?  -?        .

----------


## R1san

> !   ,              ,       "          .          ,    ."
>    FCA   EXW?    ,       ,         .,       -  0%,    ?


    EXW.  ,      -  .      -  ,  FCA.  .   0,             .   ,      18%.

----------


## R1san

> ?  -?        .


))).   ???

----------

)))          .

----------


## Tanywind12

, , .
     -     0%,
            18%.
 ?

----------

.      "" ?

----------


## Tanywind12

-      ,    .
       18% ,    ?

----------

> .


      ""  .




> 18%


  /    -?  .

----------


## Tanywind12

.         -  0%     ,      ,     ?       -  0%    ?

----------

?!      ,     ?    ?

----------


## Tanywind12

.
    ,   -   ,     .
         0% ,              .
     - - .

----------

> 0%


 0     .

----------


## _0505

.
               . ?

----------

.

----------


## velto



----------

> .
>  ,    .
>  :      ( )
>   -:
> 1. -  0%  (    .     ?)
> 2. -12
> 3. (       -  :    -     ?)
> 4. 
> 
> ...


     - ,   .         , ,      ,       .      :

             ;

        (  )    ,                 ;

               ;

   ( )  ,      ;

            ;

 ,   ,          .

 ,  ,      ,        .

       ,           .

----------


## weih

!    .   ,   .    ,   .    " -     ,           ".   ?  ,   ?          .  ?      -          ?

----------

,    .      ,        .

----------

!

, ,     .      ,     . 
    .      ?  

          18%.         ,     ?

    ?

----------


## weih

, !

----------

.  -       (  )      CMR.
    .   CMR     ?

----------

> CMR.


       ?     ()  21  2009 . N -22-3/660@,   ,       1- :
10.    

_      (    )  -      (CMR),        1956 . ().  CMR       " ",          .

     -   (        ),      -  ( N 1-)  CMR-.


_

----------


## ananasik-s

> ?


    :    ,   . ( / - CMR),     ( /   0%).         ,      .
  .
1.  :    (         50000,   ),             (  -  -        ;    12  CMR (    24 CMR))
2.    0%:            (      /   ),    180  (   ,  ,      -    ),     0%    ,         (        ""     ).  30       .
3.      ,        :Frown:

----------

> 50000


  .




> 0%    ,


            .






> 30       .


  ?  ..

----------


## ananasik-s

1

----------


## ananasik-s

> ?  ..


, ,  3 .

----------


## ananasik-s

> 3.      ,


    ..     ?  CMR  - -  ,  ,   .      ?
       ( ).

----------

> ?


     (  )

----------


## 1979

.  :   ,            4  2012    . ..      ,             1010403  1010401.       1010401.    .        .4 .88          ,    ,     .       .      03-07-15/131  06.10.10.    "1)   1010403 -    ,         -    (    2  164 );
2)   1010404 -    ,         -    (   2  164 );
3)   1010419 -        ,         -            "
 2 .164    01.01.2011.        309-  27.11.2010.
 ,   ?    , 3     )))))

----------

> 2 .164    01.01.2011.        309-  27.11.2010.


  ?  2    10%    164- .




> 1010401


      (         18%).             1010403,     ,           ,                      .





> 


+1.     ,             ,        ,  /   , 81-    ,      .

----------


## 1979

!   :  - . ..         ?

----------

0  ?    0 %            ?  .

----------


## 1979

,   0%.     :Smilie:

----------


## amore01

!
  !   .   ,       .      ? -     ?      -12...   ...        ?

----------

> -     ?


.






> -12...


   , ,  402-     .      .

----------

,   .       0%,  -   0%  .  0%    180 .     .   .  -12      0% ?          0%    18% (   )?    18%  0%      ?

----------

> 0%    18%


 ?             0%.     /.

----------


## 558

,      .   ,        (  ),       180 .      -  - ,     . (       ?)       , -  : -              .        .                  ,      .     -        0       180 ,      .  ,      ,       180    ?  -           180    ,      ,   0         ?

----------


## !

> , ,     .      ,     . 
>     .      ?  
> 
>           18%.         ,     ?


          18% ?        .

----------

, ,   ,        .

    ,    2400000 .
     .

  ?  ,      (      ?)
 ?  ,       -   :Frown: 

!

----------

> 


. 



> 


   138-.   / // /   ..




> 


.





> ?


  .

----------


## RitaR

!
, , -    2     ?
     -  !  -   !  :Smilie:    ....
,          ?!

----------

> 2     ?


3  4

----------


## Alisa@.ru

**,     .  :          0%  .    .      " . " ,     .   FCA ,        .    03-07-13/01-17  17.05.2011  ,      ,       -12.       -12.     ,   -            R.        : 
1)        R?
2)     ? R   ,   ?      ?
  ,     R   , ,     , ,      ,   .

----------

-12          (     )?

----------


## Alisa@.ru

-12         ,     CMR,     .        ,           (  ).       -     ? ,    CMR?

----------

> -12         ,


       "      -     - "  ,       0  . 
                   .

----------


## Alisa@.ru

**,  !!!

----------


## Alisa@.ru

**,       ))),         .        .   ,  : CPT, .     ,   .             ,           ?      ,    ?

----------

.        ,     ,   .           .

----------


## Alisa@.ru

**,   !     ,    ,     .

----------


## drrbukh

> 3.      ,


-,  - , ?.. , ,    ,        ,     ?  :Redface:

----------


## Alisa@.ru

:

    29.01.2011 40

          -      
( .     05.03.2011 N 151,  31.03.2011 N 231,  26.05.2011 N 414)


    :

. 13.19    

  ,     ,      ,   ,       -
            .

 - .

----------


## Alisa@.ru

**,       ,   , , .
  FCA ,       . -12               .   ,            CMR     .16?  ,      .24      ,   .

----------

[QUOTE=;53584509]  .  0    ,    ,           ,   .        CMR.[/QUOTE

!!! !!    ( -1,   CMR,       !!!) !!!

----------

-,       19  2010 . N 03-07-08/296,  -, .     ,        " () .." ,   ,          ,  "     -     - "   .

----------


## cofi

!  !    ,         ,   ,      "0"% ?    - ?

----------

> "0"% ?


.    .

----------


## cofi

,    ,    11.12.2009      . ,

----------

.    ?       " ".

----------


## cofi

,      ,     11.12.2009.    .   ,      3,   :  .  . . .  -  ,      ,( ., .   4  )   ,   .  ,     ,   0%,   ,

----------

> 0%


,      , ..       ,       .

----------


## cofi

,      :   / 0% ,     , ?

----------

> / 0%


  .      .  .  0%    (    ,    ).   /  ,       -,      .

----------


## cofi

,  /  0%

----------

:Big Grin:  .

----------

!  ,     -  ,      ,    ..  ,    ().     .     ,   -?

----------

/  .

----------

!        -,    " "   .

----------


## Alenka34725

,  ,         .     ?

----------


## Zveruga

-12  ,                ?

   "0%".      -     -12 "0%"  " ".

 ,              ,     ,    ,      -12. ,     1-      272,     , . .      .

        ,    ,   -12     0%  . . .   ,       ,       .  . .          ,            .

-12                .             .        . . .  -12        .

1-                .         .            .

CMR -     ,                      .     ,     ,      .        ,           ,             .

                  !

 . ,  ,       .     .             -12.          .               .          ,          .

----------

> -     -12 "0%"


 :Smilie:        0%   0,00 .       ,  21        .
              -12     ,   18  2011 . N 03-07-13/01-17.

----------


## ananasik-s

,       .     10     -   :      10-. ..    ,         -   . 
 ,    (  )  
-   
-   
-      .

    :      10  (     )        - ,   .        .

  ,      40  29.01.2011 ( 8 ):
"     ,                     ,   10-  ,   ,     () .
     :
     ( );
      -    ,          ,        (     ),      (  )."

 ,          . 

 ?

----------

, .
   , ,   -  ?
 ,    ,  ?

----------

,  2  2011 . N 03-07-15/72.
8.            ,        . .
  . 1           ,          23.12.1995 .   -   ,    .     "" .        ,      ,      ,   ,    .
 . 1           ,  ,       25.01.2008 ( - )      ,       -        -   .
 ,   .      .   ,    ,      -        -   ,          . ,   ,    , ,      .

        ... :Embarrassment:

----------

, .     .
 -      ,     .  :Frown: 
,     .

 .    ,          (),  - (),     ?

----------

> -


...   (   )  ,  ,    2003. 




> ?


         " -    ...  ..".      .  . /, , .   -  .      ,  .     ..        http://www.r50.nalog.ru/imns/imns_99_01/. ,  - , .

----------


## vfrcbv111

.              .    . .   .    .          (    ).           : -12 (c  )
                           -
                           CMR (  )
                               ( )


                                     . 
             ?

----------

> :


  0    .       .

----------


## Zveruga

> ?


   ,    .

      ,     .               .    (            )      .            .        .

                 ,         ,     .      -         ,       .

----------


## Zveruga

.  .

----------

> .


   ,   -     "" ,  , "" . ,  402-        . 





> .


    .

----------


## Zveruga

> .


           ,   . . .    ,    .    ,  ,   ?   ?  ,        ?

----------

.  , ,    /  ,      "     -    ...".      ,     "- "         .

----------


## Zveruga

""      , -12  .    ,                .  -12,    ,     ; ,   , .      , ,    ,      ,   .            .   .

----------


## AntonK

.
   , ..        .

  -12    .  ?

    - .

----------

> .


 .

----------


## -

!!!
   ,       /    .
    ?     (    /  0%),   (-12)?       ().  -   !!!

----------

.       -    0%   0 ,   -12   18 ( 10)%    .

----------


## -

/   -12     0%,     ?

----------

0% ,                         11  2009 .

----------


## -

/.    .   ,    0%?      ?

----------

?          .            -     . 




> ?


 ""?             .    ?

----------


## -

/   (    /          ),     ?

----------

?   (, , /)      0%?     ?    .

----------


## -

?-   ,     ?
   (, , /)      0%? -          !
    ?-!           ?

----------

.  2    .  /    ,   (     -     - , ..    ) -       0%,     1      . 




> ?


 http://mvf.klerk.ru/blank/1151075_z.htm

----------


## curami

.
     .
 ,          . 
(    .)
  FCA-.      ,   ,      ,     ()   .
   ,   ,     -  .
    ,        CMR    .               .     .    .
          (      )
    .

----------


## curami

-     /        (, DAP),      CMR?
?

----------

> ,   ,     -  .


    1-?     ?         ,    .        



> ()   .


?

----------


## curami

1-.
  -  (+/) -     
    -   .

     1-?      ( ).    1-   ,      .    -   .
       . 
         - ,   ?        ,    .

----------

> .


  ?      ,        (          )?

----------


## curami

,      .
         ().
         ????????????????????????
    ,  ????

----------

?    




> FCA-.


 




> (, DAP)


   .   (),   (?),   ,      (?),      0%   (?)

----------


## curami

.
 -().    .
1. .
   (FCA).    . 
 -    (),        ()    .(  1-)
  - ()         .(    ))))
:            (     )???
2. .
    .
 DAP.     .  - .  /.
:                 ?(     ,   CMR  ???)
             (!!!!!)???    .

----------

1. -         ?       ?         ?     ( ,    ,   )   0%      (  )                    .        .
2. -     ?         ? 



> ,   CMR  ?


 ,    -    .

----------


## curami

1.    .     1-, -12, /.
  ,   , ().          ,   .
2.  .
     (DAP- ), 
 ()     
:            /?

----------

,         ,        .     =?     - ,        .

----------


## curami

?
     ?

----------


## curami

=

----------


## Lyubov K

!
, .
     .        .   1  2013.   .     2-  2013 .  ?     4  2012.?

----------

,     2,      .

----------


## Lyubov K

**, .

----------


## alexanderkorot

**,  .

, .
   ,        -  .
        ,       .
-   ,       ?
         ?
- - - ,      .
 .

----------

> -


   3- ?      ?





> ?


    ,       -      .

----------


## alexanderkorot

,   3- .      13%   ?

 ,                  .           .  ?

----------


## alexanderkorot

,  390 000 .

----------

> 13%   ?


.     




> ?

----------


## alexanderkorot

,     

   ?

----------

?    ,     (///     )   ,    .

----------


## Lenik

.         0%.        ?   .

----------


## Lenik

-   -?

----------


## Zinaida86

! ,   .      2- ,         .   .    1   -12     .     ,          0     .

----------

0  .      ,   ,   ,      .

----------

*Lenik*,              ,          .

----------


## Zinaida86

> 0  .      ,   ,   ,      .


,      -12,  200300,22,    200300,23,  ?

----------

> ,      -12,  200300,22,    200300,23,  ?


        .     .
      ,   ,  .

----------


## Zinaida86

> .     .
>       ,   ,  .


,  !

----------

> ,


       .        0 -      ,    .

----------


## Zinaida86

> .        0 -      ,    .


**,   !
     .
    -12   ,       .    ,    ,   -12,     -12,    .

----------


## xyliganka

.       =.   .   .      .     .            ,       .   ,           ?          .

----------


## Werona

.
, :
-     ,
-     (    )   ,
   ?
-       .
    .
       (-1      ),        (),   - .
.

----------

> ?


,    .

----------


## Werona

,   .
 --  .
  ,     ,  -     --  .

----------

.
    ,     :
   , /,       ..
   ,  ,   ?!
.

----------

-   . ,    ,    .

      .       ,

----------


## saulite

!    ,        .     .    .           .       ?   ,   , ..    .   ,    ,        .  ?         .

----------

> ?


.  .

----------


## saulite

> .  .


   !     . :Smilie:

----------


## dvoryanz

, ,     0   3  2013., 
-    03.09.13
-    30.08.13
-      25.09.13,         03.10.2013.

----------

> , ,     0   3  2013., 
> -    03.09.13
> -    30.08.13
> -      25.09.13,         03.10.2013.


      4  ,     03.10.2013 .      0%   .               3 . 2013 .             4 . 2013 .     ,   4 .   ,     4  .

----------


## dvoryanz

,    4 ,       .

----------

> ,    4 ,       .


       ?    -   ?   ,    .

----------


## dvoryanz

3    ,        ,      .         .

----------


## Ujif

/.              .        30 .  30    /  .        ?           ?          .

----------


## dvoryanz

.   -   .     , .. CMR.      .

----------


## Ujif

.      5     3 .            5 .      2 ?

----------


## Lana D

.   .           .  ( )    .    .      .   ,   , -    ,   ? ?   .

----------

.

----------


## Solo_n

,        ?     ,  ,      ?      ?    -            (   0%).             ?

----------

> ?


.





> (   0%).


   0%    ,   .    ?

----------


## Solo_n

,     .       ,    0%

----------

> 0%


 ?        ?





> ,


..     ?       ,   ,          ?

----------


## Solo_n

,      - .3.   - ,

----------

> 


 




> 0%


?

----------

()   () ,     11  2009  .

 (,  )            ,           .             0  (       ).     180                  .                   .

 ,                   :

1)   ,        ,   ;

2)        ,                 ,           -.

   .

                ,      .

       , ,     ,          ,      .

       (,     )        0 ,    ,    .

----------

**,   ?   



> ,

----------


## Solo_n

> ?


         (, )    .      146  .           ,  0%. ,

----------


## Solo_n

> .


      ? - ?

----------

,     . 
        :
_  ,    ,   ,       (  )       -   ,      , ,      ._

            ?

----------

> ?


     ?

----------


## Solo_n

.     ,     0%              . 
  ,                7 ?

----------

> ,


.





> ,


     .           "    .."         .     /     ? ,    ,     "   ",   .

----------


## Solo_n

:Girl Cray:   !     .       :Girl Blush: .   . ,   ,  !

----------

! .         2  ( 4 ).     4    2 .       3      2 ,    4    3 .      0   3  (     ,       3 ).     2 .    3    , 4       3 ,    2 .  ,    4      4   2 ...       .   ,    .  ? ,     ?       0 ?         .  !!!!

----------


## ZNAT XO4Y

!
   0-      4- .

:  1  2011 .    19.07.2011 N 245- "                     "        0%         .
   . 2 . 2 . 1   11.12.2009 "                  " ( - )          0%      ,        ,     .
 . 10 . 2 . 1   ,   . 2 . 1  (     ),     ,   ,      ,          ,     .
           0%           1  2011 .?

:   ,   1  2011 .,               ,      ,  .

:    . 2    ,         25.01.2008 "         ,  ,     "        -        -             .  2 . 1   11.12.2009 "                  " ,                  ,           -,       -   .  1  2011 .   . 1 . 165                   ,    ,     .                    -   ,     .

----------


## ZNAT XO4Y

,        3- ,      180 ,   ,    .   .  ..      ?

----------

!!!  4      ,?      4 ... 1              4.         3   4  -    (       )?     ,         .       2 ,  3 .

----------


## ZNAT XO4Y

!    .       .      2     4-   3-      ?

----------

.  :       05.04.2013..    3 .             3  18.10.2013.  ,   180    ??180   01.10.2013.       01.10.2013.     18.10.2013?????? ,!

----------

> !    .       .      2     4-   3-      ?


.     .      ....  05.04.2013......-           3  - 18.10.2013.....  ? 180   01.10.2013

----------

> 180   01.10.2013


         (   ),      ,     .    .

----------

!   2  3 .

----------

,   .     05.04.2013....    2 ,   .      2 ,  -           ,   01.10.2013. (  180 )....     18.10.2013.      3 . ,  2              .               ( = 3     2   +1   05.04.2013.    3 ).        3 ,        3 .     180 .   -            ?   !!!

----------


## Werona

.
, ,    .
       .  400..      2013 (..         4 .2103)
          3  (   2. --   3 )
    , :
1)        400.        6   (  6      );
2)     2        200.,     3  (,     (2 .),     (3 .)     ,   3 .)  ,          2 .
,  .  , . .

----------

> .
> , ,    .
>        .  400..      2013 (..         4 .2103)
>           3  (   2. --   3 )
>     , :
> 1)        400.        6   (  6      );
> 2)     2        200.,     3  (,     (2 .),     (3 .)     ,   3 .)  ,          2 .
> ,  .  , . .


    .   180    0 .          ,    .        ,   - 400    4 .        - 200 ,   ,     ,      4 .
   .       ,    . ...

----------


## Werona

**, 
   .
  ,     ,    3- .        ,           .  6     .
      .       .
  -       ,         -?     ,     .
  ,       ,   ,       .
     ,   .  :Smilie: )

----------

Werona,    ,       .         .       .       .     .  ,     ,     .           .

----------


## Werona

**, 
.     ,      2    .  10     ,  "-        ".       ,  ,       .  ,   .   , ,  ,  ,   -  ,      . , , ,       ,       .     6- . 
 ,      6 ,  ,         400    .  -.      100  , ,        .  .
 ,     .
 .

----------


## Werona

, , , - .  ,    --  ,  -   .   ,        180 .    03-07-08/4169  15.02.2013
_...  ,              , ,           ,     ,  ,    ,  . 165 ,    ,   180  ,         ,                ,      ,   ,         .             20-  ,     ._

----------

Werona,  .       .    ,    ,   . :Big Grin:

----------

, ,              . ?        ?       ?    .

----------

,     ?

----------

> ?


.


,     - .




> 


  .

----------


## 1

. 

,   ,       .  :

1.          .     0%.        ?     -   ,       ,  ,        ? ,     ,   ?     ,  ?

2.           ,    ?    ,    ?

3.      ?  ?

----------

> ?


.  ""   0%,  "  "   10/18)





> 


    (     )
2. 
3.  .

----------


## 1

!

----------


## Tatyana_L

.   .     "".   .,       . 
    .       4     205965 ( ,   ,      ),   "   ..." 20348,     ???   ?
 .

----------

68 19  ,     .         ,     .

----------


## 1

,     ,     ?

----------

.  ?  . 
 . 6     ,   .

----------


## Holodel

,   .
   15%,     ,   .          ( ).  -    .      ?      ?

----------

*Holodel*,  .

----------


## 008

! , ,       ?

----------

> 


 :Smilie:          ,     .     56   .

----------

.      . , , ,       .    ?       .

----------


## Floare

,       ,      ,         50000 ?.

----------



----------

. 
, .   .      815 ..    ?

----------


## Floare

, .         50 000 .         .

----------

.  . .   2013   .   1  2014 .       .  ,        19.07,      19.04    4  2013 .     ?    ,     ?        ?

----------

?   ,       ?

----------

> .  . .   2013   .   1  2014 .       .  ,        19.07,      19.04    4  2013 .     ?    ,     ?        ?


          1 . 14 .,         -.      .19.04  .19.07. 1 8.2  2.0    .       ?  ,      ,         18/10%  0% .

----------

.  "   +      -     "(  ).    ,       -    (       4 ).     ,                 ,      -        ,      .            -  ,         -               ?      -   1  2014   19.04      19.07.    .

----------

> 


, ..      ,     18%     .

----------

.    .        ,       .                .        .

----------

,     ?

----------

> .    .        ,       .                .        .


 ,   ,          4    1 .        4 .

----------

> ,      .


    .         1 .

----------

?  .      .      (((    ?     ,       .    ,         .

----------

,   )))  .    -   .

----------

> ,   )))  .    -   .


     .     1 8.2,        .         .         .

----------

.  ,  1 8.2

----------

> .  ,  1 8.2


          .    .     .

----------

! , !  :        3 . 2013 .      6 (       0 %).  1  2014 ., 180     2014 .  ,    (     ).    1  2014 .    5 ( 4  5)       .  ?

----------

> 6


 ?   (2  3)?

----------



----------

4   6        3  100 (  ,  )

----------

5   ? 0      ?

----------

2014 .   ,     5-        .

----------

.

----------

**, . , !   ,  ,      .    :       ,       ,          , ..  .     (  ) .       ,  .           , ,  .    ,  ,   . :        ,       ,        ,      .    ,      0%?   .

----------

> 


,              (   ).    0  .

----------

> **, . , !   ,  ,      .    :       ,       ,          , ..  .     (  ) .       ,  .           , ,  .    ,  ,   . :        ,       ,        ,      .    ,      0%?   .


   ,      , ?

----------

..   ,   0%?

----------

,            .
    ,  , , .          (    ). 
   ,    ,    100   .              -.          . 
  ,      ,       ?
       .      .
 !

----------

> 


    ?     ?     .

----------

, . !

----------


## Morgana1911

.     . , ,         ?
     ,   ,   .  -    .       - 0%?        ?          ?     ?

----------

> 0%


.



> 


.

----------


## Morgana1911

,    .        ,   ,       0%?   -         ?

----------

,        .    ?

----------


## Morgana1911

,

----------

0.

----------


## 3184

!      , , .     .               .      ? .

----------

?  ?

----------


## 3184



----------

,            .

----------


## 3184

> ,            .


     ,     18%.   ,        ?

----------

?          . :Embarrassment:

----------


## 3184

**,   .   ,      .     24  2013 . N 03-07-08/44890 ,    "     -     -   ,                 ,       11.12.2009.                           ."       .

----------

" "
    /,   ,     - /   . .

----------

!      .     .     .     .      -    -12,          .        ??    .     ,    ???

----------


## 3184

**,      , .      2003 - 2004   ,   ))))))).         18%,    ?????

----------

> ?


.





> 


 .     -  -   01.07.2011   2014       .



> 


.

----------

> 18%,    ?


       ,   ,    . 




> ,


   ,    - (), .. .    ,  .

----------


## 1

!

         ,        .  1 . 2014 .     .    : "       2     (     " 2010" (   715) ".   , ?      ?     ?

----------

,           .

----------


## 1

!

----------

!  ,        ,  .     (, , . )      .     - "."))     "" .       (       ).       - ,     - .      ,      ?     ?       ...,       ,     ... ?       ... :Frown:

----------

> . ?


 ,       .    //   ..

----------

**,    ?    :Embarrassment:  
:    :
 1000   35400 (30000+5400)=30 /  
 200   17700 (15000+2700)=75 /  
  3000   59000 (50000+9000)=16 /.  
   112100,  .  17100 

      -10  (  7    ,  3    )
   :  20*30=600
                                           1,7 *75=127,5
                                           30  *16+480 
                                         :    1  1207,5  
7  *1207,5=8452,5 (  )
3 *1207,5=3622,5 (  )

,     -      17100  
,      .       ,          ,    ,   3622,5*18%=652,05 ()?     0%    ?

  ...               ? 
 ...    - ,      ?
    ,      ,     ... :Embarrassment:

----------

> 17100


.




> ,


.   .




> 0%    ?


.





> 


  :Embarrassment:  19 68 , 68 19  .  8- 1    , , .




> - ,      ?


,   ,  .   ,       .

----------

**, .   1

----------

> **, .   1


  8-!      .    /    /.  .

----------

, !!!!   .     10 ,    .       20 .      ,   3   ,  .              ,         4     ?        4 ?

----------

-,     ,       . ..    100   ..  15,25 .           15,25 -      ....

----------

:       4 ?  



       20 .   20       ,          .   3    4 .  4-   .   ,  4       .  "  "  ,           ,       ,      ,        .           ,       "   ?",    ,    ,    ", ".

----------

> :       4 ?  
> 
> 
> 
>        20 .   20       ,          .   3    4 .  4-   .   ,  4       .  "  "  ,           ,       ,      ,        .           ,       "   ?",    ,    ,    ", ".


  !)))

----------

40 ..      ,     100%

----------

> 40 ..      ,     100%


    .     !

----------


## _

!!!       .    ,     , 3   3 ,         ,        .            .        ,  4    ,     25.09.14.       ,   01.10.14...        2- ,          ......... :Rotate:    ,      , ,

----------

> 25.09.14


 20    ?   ,  ,  ,     .   -        4 .  ,    , .

----------

_,      ,     .    ,    4 .

----------


## _

[QUOTE=;54375345] 20    ?   ,  ,  ,     .   -        4 .  ,    , .[/QUO


   ,    ,      25.09.14   3 ,      4 ,     01.10.14  4 ???

----------

> 


?    ,     ,       4 .

----------

[QUOTE=_;54375365]


> 20    ?   ,  ,  ,     .   -        4 .  ,    , .[/QUO
> 
> 
>    ,    ,      25.09.14   3 ,      4 ,     01.10.14  4 ???


         ,         .    
     3 .   4-         ,   4  .

----------


## _

,  ,   ,          3 ?,    4?       ,

----------

> 4-


 3-.    



> 3   3 ,         ,        .


. 
..   +/-     .

----------

!
, ,     0%    -          ?

----------

> 


      .

----------

> .


 , !

 ,    ,   ,     ,      ,    6 ?

----------

.

----------

> .


 !

----------


## gelpug

!      , ! ,  ,      ,   ,     ,  ,    .   2      ,       .      3 .   .      ,    ,       ,      .    .       ,      8 .    ?        .      ?  .

----------


## gelpug

!        .        3 ,     4 -  ,    ,   0%.    25  (    20 ).    .    ?         0%      18% ? ,      ?

----------

> 0%


.




> 


.      , .       . ,     .

----------


## gelpug

,    4     3 .2014. ,  05.05.14?        05  2014.       24-27  2014.     180      0%.

----------

180 .  ,    ,     10-165- _",    ,        0      "_, .. ,   4 ,    . - ,       ,    .      ,   ,      20.10.




> ,    ,       ,


  ,  165-   ,   ,  ,    .

----------


## _

> 180 .  ,    ,     10-165- _",    ,        0      "_, .. ,   4 ,    . - ,       ,    .      ,   ,      20.10.
> 
> 
>   ,  165-   ,   ,  ,    .


    ,               ,       ,       ???            ???

----------


## _



----------

> 


   !      "" ,   , ,  .      .

----------


## _

> !      "" ,   , ,  .      .


 ,   ,    20 ,   ,  ,   ....        ,        ,     180 ,        ,     ,         3  :Wow:  :Wow:  :Wow:

----------


## gelpug

- ...
,     ,  .          ?

----------

.

----------


## gelpug

, !    .   . 10 . 165    ,    .     .   ?

----------


## gelpug

,  !    .  . 10 . 165    ,       .     .   ?

----------

?      ,     , .

----------

.            .
   DAP -2010.  -             ,        .              .  
 1          ,      .           CMR.
 2.               ,    .    ?
 3.    .           .
 4.     /.   - 0%   4 , -12    4 ,  R        . ?          -12+.
 5.        4      180        0%.
                 ?

----------

5.  ,    0%  . , ,     ,

----------

.      .
  ?

----------

.                   (   DHL    )      ""  (, ,   .)?

----------

**,       ?

----------

.  70%    .

----------


## Eloisa

, !
  ,   ,      .             (           ).
     - .          ? 
 ,      .
!

----------

> .  70%    .


 .    .
 18

----------

.
   .      .     DHL, DHL  .       CMR   ?        0%?
   .     .   -12  -          ?          ?

----------

> CMR


            .
     . 




> ?


.  /    .

----------

!!!!!!!!!!!!!
        .         0%                .

----------

))   .
     ?    165-   ,     ,   .             .     .

----------


## Liana_sh

, ,             ?
        .   ,         .        .        ?      ?    ,     ,       :Embarrassment:

----------

> ?


.  ,      .   .

----------

*Liana_sh*,     .     .    .   , .

----------


## Liana_sh



----------


## Liana_sh

> .


  ,     ?

----------

*Liana_sh*,    0%,      18%.

----------


## Yata

, !  .    (99%),            ,          (  ,   ,   ),         .     ,          ?       . 167 .9 ( ,   ),     ?      ,        ,      ...      ,    ,

----------

> ?


 10/18%, .   .

----------


## Yata

!    ?       ,  ...    ,   + .      ,  ?

----------

> !    ?       ,  ...    ,   + .      ,  ?


       .         ,    .  4      .     ,    ,    .            .         .

----------

.         .              . 
 !

----------


## Dionne

, .

   6%
    .
                  2 .
,        .
:  ?         ...

   !

----------

,   .

----------

.        .
            1000 .        100 ,     , ,  , ,    ..,      500             .          .     .  -     ?
  .    -  4 .     .    ,                -    ? 
  .      1  2015            .     ,        ?             ,       ...     .           .

----------

> -  4 .     .    ,                -




       ?

----------


## Mos-biznes

> ,    01.01.11               01.07.10?


C 2015            29  2014          .          (. 72 ).      :

1.           (.3 . 72 )
2.               .                    (.20   18  ).
3.              .       ,   2015         14  18  .

----------

"".. :Embarrassment:   .14       .2  2  .

----------

/       ?

----------

.   . 
   3   - 16.07.14.     19.08.2014,        - 27.08.14. 
           3     2014,     . 
    4            ,    .        3      ? 
180   11.01.2015.   ,        4 ,    .  .   .

----------

,     .
 .
31.07 2014    .
18.09.14      .  .
,      ,       30.09.14 .
      .
    3    :
1.              !
2.    ,    .

  , :
1.        3 ?
2.     3 (    )?

           ,  ?   .  . ?

3. 25  2015 .          .        0% .
 ,      ,     ?
  .
  ,     . ?
4.     -12, .  .
   ?
      0%  ?
, .

----------

> .  . ?


  .  3       .




> ?


  4.



> .


    ?       ?

----------

.    4 .  . 
  ,    , ..    -12.
         .

----------

> ..    -12.


  ?





> .


    .

----------

> ?
> 
> 
>     .


    -   ,  .
    ,      .     ,  ?

----------

, ,    (  ) (   )    ?           4 ?

----------

.          ,    ,    ,  .       .

----------

,    !

----------

.      5       .           .    :
1.     1  5         ? (  -      )          4   ?
2.                   1     4 ?
3.           .      -   -     ??

----------

?

----------

> 4   ?


. 
2.  1 .
3.   ?   .                  .

----------

)    ,        4               ?

----------

.

----------

.
       .      -12  -           .   ?       ,               .

----------

)      3-153-,     8-271-.

----------

!
   !
:   ,  ...
:   118  ,    18% 18 .
  119  0%
 119-100-9 () = 10 ,  = 2 
:       ,      !!!
   !
 ???

----------

.

----------

!
 :Smilie: 
    -  ,    ...
   -  ( ,  /)???

----------

,  )        )     -?

----------

-     ?    ,       ,      ,     ,   .   ?

----------

( 18    )

----------

> ,  )        )     -?


   43% !
 ,  14 .  29 
   ....
      -  :Frown:

----------


## 35

!
,  .
        .  ,   0  , -.
 R    ,   ?

----------

,      ,  .     ,      " ""

----------


## sunflower_tk

!
       ,      .  ,  -        -  :Embarrassment: .    , .           ?   ?          ?

----------

,    //   .

_3)        ,   ,     ,     -,     ,     (      ) ( - ) (            -)    (         (-)  ).

          ,         ,     .

  ,            -      -._

----------


## sunflower_tk

.    .       : ,          ...    :Big Grin:

----------

!
    ,      :Frown: ,   -   !
     : "     09.04.2013 N 15047/12   N 40-136146/11-107-569  : ,      ,       ,     ,  . 1 . 1 . 264  .    ,  ,    18 ,         ,         .  , . 19 . 270       .    . 2 . 170  ,       "" .
      N 15047/12                              ,            ,         2013 .              24.12.2013 N -4-7/23263.
  ,       07.11.2013 N 03-01-13/01/47571 :       , ,    ,   , ,                          .                   26.11.2013 N -4-3/21097.
 ,       N 15047/12       .
          N 15047/12,   ,    ,      ,       :
-     -     (. 1 . 7 . 272  );
-    -       (. 3 . 3 . 273  )."
         ?     ???
, !!!

----------

> ???


 ? .

----------

:Wow: 
 :Big Grin: 
      , ,  .
  ,       ,    - !
!

----------

> 


  .




> 


  ! ,  ,    ,  -                ?)) 



> N 15047/12       .


..           19-270-,   .      ,      ,      -     .

----------

:   118  ,    18% 18 .
  119  0%
 119-100-9 () = 10 ,  = 2 
      118 -     ???
   180,    ,     119 . (21,42)    (21,42)      ???
 ...

----------

> 180,


.     . 15      19-270            0%. 
       ?

----------

:
:   ,  ...
:   118  ,    18% 18 .
  119  0%
 119-100-9 () = 10 ,  = 2 
:       ,      !!!
   !
 ???
  ,  !  !

----------

0%       181-  ?   .



> !


        .   ,     . 



> ,  !  !


   ))       .       .      ?

----------

!
     .
 .  ,    ,   "    "   ! 
  ?       ,      . 
 !

----------

> ?


.        .

----------

?    ?

----------

-     0%.





> 


     ?

----------

> -     0%.
> 
> 
> 
>      ?


    .
              .
    118  ..  18%
     118? -         -  110?

    10 -   2

         (     ) 18 -    - ?

----------

> 


 .     !     0%,    .





> 


        .       18,   2. 
.        ?

----------

[QUOTE=;54459808] .     !     0%,    .



..      ?    "" - ?
     ?

----------

?[/QUOTE]

        -   ,        118      110   0 -      .  ?

----------

> ?


        -   ,        118      110   0 -      .  ?[/QUOTE]
           .       .    .

----------

,       ,   .          0% ?

----------

> -   ,        118      110   0 -      .  ?


           .       .    .[/QUOTE]

      ? ?

----------

> 


.

----------


## EVCHEL

,    :
  ( -   )          ,        \     .       -   .    ,    -   ,   ?

----------

> .       .    .


      ? ?
         [/QUOTE]
           .  ,   ?

----------

!
  !
 -         ,   ,       .
 -   ?
  ,   ?

----------

CMR     ,   .    ,       (  EXW )       .

----------

?
    ?

----------

0%?      ?

----------

,         .
  ,      (     -12)

----------

. 



> -12


  .

----------

???

----------

"    "
!

----------

EXW?        .

----------


## HyperDenis

,   . 
  ,    . 
    6%   .        . 
 :    ()             ().
   ,       :
1.   . 26 . 2 . 149        . ..             .   ?
2.        ,  ?     -   ?
3.        ?         ,        ?

    ,    :   10$,   5$,   ( + ) 17$,  6% 1,02$

    ,   -   .     -   ,    ,      ,    , ,  .

----------

1.     
2.            .
3.

----------


## HyperDenis

> 1.     
> 2.            .
> 3.


**,    .      ,    .
      ,          ,       $  ?

----------

.       /     ?  , ,         ?

----------

> 


.3  724.    -   .

----------

> ?


,          .     , ..

----------



----------

!
     .
  /  ?
          ,      ,   ?
  , , ... :Smilie:

----------


## nastyasmail

!
 -  ,   ,     .     -  ,   ,      .   -   ,        ,     .     : .    ()      .        ?       : ,  ,    .

----------

**,    .   ,

----------

> ?


 173-:
_    2  14          -          :
-   -         - ,       -     ,      ;_

----------


## nastyasmail

**,
    ,      ,    :    (  )           ?        , ..  ?            ?

----------

,  !     .    ,  .      .  1     .     .       0% .           .   ,   ,              -  ,    0% , ?  ,           .    15     3     ,         ...     ?     ?     ,       ?  -      .

----------

5-3-170- ,   ,   -       .    ,    2011, ..    ,      ,   ,       (  0)   167-  .      .                -    .             ,     -       19.   ""  2015        .

----------

> 5-3-170- ,   ,   -       .    ,    2011, ..    ,      ,   ,       (  0)   167-  .      .                -    .             ,     -       19.   ""  2015        .


    ,        ,    .    () ,      .       -       ((         ,       ....              ? ׸-   ...         ,       (   ).      -  -      ...  ,      .   "   "

----------

> ,


    1 .?        )      1 .
    - ,   /      ,      1 .  ?   ,      .







> 


    .

----------

> 1 .?        )      1 .
>     - ,   /      ,      1 .  ?   ,      .
> 
>     .


     1 ,      .
  .

----------


## _0505

. 
,   . 

 1     .        100  3  .

       ?    , ? 

   .    4          ?

----------

> 


 



> ?


   ?    19 68  .



> ?


,   .

----------


## _0505

**,                  . 

   ,      .      .    ,      ,    . 

           - .

         .   .    ,  .

   , .    ,             18    :Love: 

 -?

----------

))




> 


 ,   . 100 ,         68.          68. ,    .

----------


## _0505

. -         .

----------

!
 .      ,     180 .
        ,     .
  ? ..     ?
      ,   ...
           (,   )      91.02?

----------

> .


         3-170-             1137     3-170, ..       / ,   -    ,    ,    . 
_14.    ,   3  170    ,     ,      ,   21    , -,        ,        ,  
_

----------

> ,   ...


  ?    .




> 


      91/2 :Embarrassment:        ?

----------

, ,  !
         :   -  ,   -  ,     ?
     (  ..)      ,    ,         ,    (    )?

----------

.      ,   /?

----------

,              3 
       "         :   -  ,   -  ,     ?"      !!!

----------

.

----------

> .


  !
    ""
 ,              ?
  ,       ,   3  (  ,   ..)

----------


## _0505

> 3-170-             1137     3-170, ..       / ,   -    ,    ,    . 
> _14.    ,   3  170    ,     ,      ,   21    , -,        ,        ,  
> _


 .    .

1) 180        2014  13  2015 .             1 .
      13  2015        100   ?
*
  25??*

        180       ,      ?           31/03/15

2)  13  2015     .     100             13/03/15

*  21*

----------

> ,


  :Embarrassment: 




> ?


            .

----------

> ,      ?


. 
2) ,    .

----------


## 2015

! , , ,    -        01  25 " -       ,     ,     0 " .        ,         . 1    25.

----------

> 


     25  :Embarrassment:

----------


## 2015

!!!)

----------

.
      :
              ,     .
   1 8.3. ( 3.0.39.60) -    "     19"  "       ".
         ,   1    (, )     -    0%        19.03  19.04     !!!
          -   ,            -   .
,  1        (, ) -     1,         1      (      ).
  ,       :
1)  -  0% 
2)      -  18%
3)   (   ,     ..) -  18%
4)      -  18%
5)    ,    .. -  18%
 :
1.              ?
  -        ,         ,     .
2.                ?      ?  ,       1?         1 2015       25?
   -  ,            .   ,           .3)-5)        (     0%)       . 
,      ,           25.
3.              ,    ?
4.   1     -           ,    1   0%?  1       ,   . 
        ,   ,   0% -   ,         .      . 1     -          ,       (, ,    ,         ).          -           .

----------

> 25


   !
      2015.
    ,       ( 25)!
    ( 01)?

       7
 4   010     1010421?
   !

----------

,     ,      . 100 3 .     , , ,  .     ?





> 4   010     1010421?


       ? .

----------

!
     (  )

----------

-  01???
       7???
!

----------

> 01???


  :Dash2:    01.         .




> 1010421?


. ,          2-164-.

----------

> 7???


 .         .

----------

: 
1.       
2.  
3.  
   ...

----------

:

 01 - _ ()   , ,  (  ),  ,   ,    03, 04, 06, 10, 11, 13_

25       .

----------

!

----------

.
, ,       :
        ,  (  ) -   01?
      (   0%) -   21?

----------

> 21?


   .

----------

, -     21,  .
   01. .

----------

!
  :
- ( )  / .
     11 (   ),     ?      ?
        -  ?
 :
1     6 ""
    .
    ?
!

----------

> ?


 ,     "  ",  "  "




> 1     6 ""


   1      .

----------

!

----------


## 28

!     :
1.       20         -25?
2.  .          ? 
 .

----------

1.      25 .
2.        .    ,       .

----------


## 28

**, , 
.1   .  25            25         20 .

----------

"   "

----------


## 28

**,   ,    ???           ..    .

----------


## _0505

* 28*,  ,       .   .             .       ,   .         - .

----------

.   ,         ,      ,      .

----------


## 28

!

----------


## weih

, ,     .            .  .  ,      .   ?   ?   ?

----------

.        ,     .

----------


## weih

!

----------


## 28

-     :Embarrassment:       4. 
1.  010 ( ) 1     ,      1010403.    ,      -   ,    ...
2.  020 ()      ?
3.  030 - . . ..     +       ?
4.     .  ...    .       0%,     9?

----------

1.    1       .
2.    ()
3. 
4. .020 4 .    .

----------


## 28

**,   .    .1    010 .              ((    2014.,       .

----------

> 


  - ,    ,      ?   , ,  ,  5   

http://mvf.klerk.ru/nb/455_11.htm  1,  III

----------


## 28

**, ,   ,    ,     2 .... ,        .         ,    .

----------

> 


    )

----------

,    !       1 ,   1   ,  ,          31.03.2015     03.04.2015  ,    .   :
-                   (    )\
-   4 ?
-     (  )?
-             ?

----------

> 03.04.2015


?

----------

> ?


       ,     .  31.03,    03.04

----------

31.03.  .      



> 03.04


    ?

----------

> - ,    ,      ?   , ,  ,  5   
> 
> http://mvf.klerk.ru/nb/455_11.htm  1,  III


  4 .        ""       1011410,   ,    ?      1011411 ?

----------

?            ,     -  '       03.04.2015'       -      1          , ,     (            ,    )   ,     4 ! !

----------

> ,


   .

----------

> 


 .     ,  "   "  31 .   ,     1 .  ,  ,            ,      .

----------

[/U]          ,      .

 :Redface:   ,       ,      ,          ?            :Frown:

----------

,     ,   .

----------

,      )

----------

)))     ,          ,            !     ,     ,

----------

,   ?          ,    .

----------

> ,   ?          ,    .


!!!   !

----------


## ElenaLL

, ,   ,    ,    (/)     ?    .   0%,  ,   -,     0% ?

----------

> .


,   ,

----------


## HyperDenis

> ,   . 
>   ,    . 
>     6%   .        . 
>  :    ()             ().
>    ,       :
> 1.   . 26 . 2 . 149        . ..             .   ?
> 2.        ,  ?     -   ?
> 3.        ?         ,        ?
> 
> ...


,   . 
    ,      .  :    ()             ().
 ,     ,    ( ).          (  ),       .     . 26 . 2 . 149   .
      ,            ?
      ,    :    10$,        (  ) 1,8$,   13$ (   ).  : 13 - 10 - 1,8 - 13*0,06() = 0,42$.
 ,       ?  -      ?         (      )?

----------


## HyperDenis

> 1.     
> 2.            .
> 3.


 ,       .    ,       . 
          .        ,       .  148  161  ,     . 
  .

----------

> ,       .


 



> ( )


,      4-1-148-.  -     -   . 
     ,   148-  ..4 .29         ,              .  -  ,  -  .

----------


## HyperDenis

> ,      4-1-148-.  -     -   . 
>      ,   148-  ..4 .29         ,              .  -  ,  -  .


  .    -    .     :Frown:

----------

!  : () - ( ()- .    ,   .       .   ?     ()?    -     ? !

----------

> ?


MR,   .  ,   () -   .

----------

> MR,   .  ,   () -   .


,  .

----------

> ,  .


,   : ..        ( ),      ,     .         ?

----------

4 .     7           1010811?

----------

> ,


 CMR

----------

> 


 .

----------

[QUOTE=;54495091] CMR        [/Q

!

----------

> .


...  !    .

----------

2014     .  2  2015    .   0      , ,  , -, -12 (  ).        .        -         ,        ,  .       ?

----------

,     ,             ,         (    ),  !!!! +     ". " -       (             ,      ).              ,    ,           .              .

----------

.   -.        -    (     )          ?   .       .      .

----------

?)))        )      ,  ,   )

----------


## 28

!  .   4         .     ( )          .    ?        .

----------

> !  .   4         .     ( )          .    ?        .


    ,     .

----------

!
   -      (  )  3 . .?
..    "" ...    ,    "" ,    ..
      ...

----------



----------

,  - .
     ...
    .
 :EEK!:

----------

,   .   .   .

----------


## 28

**,      ,              " "               ,     . 4    " "          -     . ...     ...

----------

! ,        - ?  ?      ..

----------

> ,   .   .   .


,  ! ,   ?         ,    ?

----------

> **,      ,              " "               ,     . 4    " "          -     . ...     ...


    4,        .   " "     .        ,      .          .               ,     .        .      ,    .     .

----------


## 28

**,  ,                  7 "     ".

----------

> !
>    -      (  )  3 . .?
> ..    "" ...    ,    "" ,    ..
>       ...


30    3011.. ( ),   ,    .

----------

> ,  ! ,   ?         ,    ?

----------

> 30    3011.. ( ),   ,    .


 ,  ?
     ,     .    ,

----------

0% ,      ,          ?

----------

> 


      .

----------

, !

----------

!    (  )       -1 (  ).            ,   - ? !

----------

.      .     2014 ,   1  2015 .         4 . 2014 .          1 . 2015 .      ?         . -     ?

----------

> 


 ,   ,       252-.

----------

> 1 . 2015


,   4 .    .




> -     ?


 ? :Smilie:       ,  ,   ..   ,        . 
http://www.klerk.ru/tools/accounting_policy/

----------

> ,   ,       252-.


, .

----------


## _0505

.
    .
       .
  -12, , -,   

       .

     .   .           .
      24       .       .         24 .       .     24      .    ?

     ?         ?  ?

----------

> ?


      ?    ,    .




> ?


.

----------

! , ...    ,      .       ,   ,   ? .

----------


## _0505

!                  .

----------

:Embarrassment: ,         , 138-   .

----------

> ?


?      .

----------

!    :
1.    07.04/08.04/17.04,   . -     .     -  30.06.            ,    1    0%  30.06.?
2.     16.04.15,     20.04.15.     30.06   - ? (  -     ).
3.    / ,   :        , . ,    2010, 9.3.	               (       ()    )                   , .      ,        .
29.04.15  -,,  /   30.04  , 05.05   .       .     0     30.06. -       ?      05.05.,          ?
       . !

----------

/    . 5    . .

----------

> /    . 5    . .


, !          ,     ,   ..... 
    1 ,     0     ,       ,    .    ,   ,      ,     ... 
         0%.    0%. .

----------

!
  , ,  ,  ,  ,  ,  :  1   ( .3   11.1.)    .      -12  -      -   (, .).    ,   .   .  ?     !

----------

> 


   ?    /  168-      ?

----------

> ?    /  168-      ?


,    .  ,  -       . .       -  ,      ,       ,   ,   .     , -12  -      ?  ,  .  - .

----------

169-   1137.      .

----------

!     1 ,     0     ,       ,    .    ,   ,      ,     ... 
         0%.    0%. .

----------

"1"

----------

> 169-   1137.      .


  ,   .   .

----------


## Elenka2012

2015        ?

----------

.

----------


## Elenka2012

.

----------

> ! , ...    ,      .       ,   ,   ? .


   .    .     -     ,       , ..   ,         -   ,    , ..    ""          .      ,   ,    (    ). , ,       ,    ,       .

----------

> !                  .


      .      ,       ,      .  , ?   -       ,           . 
             .    138 ,  ,       .  / -  , ,      -   .      ,          ,        " "    ,    .

----------

**,  ,          .         ... :Smilie:

----------

!       ?

----------

> !       ?


 0%. ..  100,  (0%)    100

----------

> 0%. ..  100,  (0%)    100

----------


## 35

! , ,     .    .         ( ).             0 ?    .   0%       ?       . 
.

----------


## Zavn

0% ,       ,  ?
     ? 
     ,     ?
  ,   .

----------

!     .     :         (),    . 27.04.15  -, 05.05.15         -12   05.05.15   .       ? 45  ? .

----------

> 0% ,       ,  ?
>      ? 
>      ,     ?
>   ,   .


      ,  .

----------

> ?


45 41 27.04.
90 45  62 90 05.05.

----------

> ,  ?


,     ""      .

----------

> 45 41 27.04.
> 90 45  62 90 05.05.


-12  -  27.04,       27.04 -  ?

----------

> 27.04


 0   27.04.   ? .   /    ,        ?

----------

> 0   27.04.   ? .   /    ,        ?


,  !    , .      2 ?

----------

.

----------

> -12  -  27.04,       27.04 -  ?


    27.04    ?      06.05.15?

----------

" ".        2 .

----------

,    -,     27.04 , , ! :Smilie:

----------

> 27.04 ,


 .

----------

> ,     ""      .


   ,      ,   180 
,     ,

----------


## Zavn

> ,      ,   180


 ?

----------

> ?


      .     ,            .

----------

> ?


 .        180

----------

! , ,       44 ? !

----------

.

----------

:
  	13*232,79 ()	11*732,79 ()	1*500	 1500-     	.    . ,      ..

----------

...

----------


## 35

> ! , ,     .    .         ( ).             0 ?    .   0%       ?       . 
> .


 !
      ?

----------

, ..          ,    18%.    - 0%   3.1-1-165-.

----------

! , , :     ,   ,             " ".

----------

> ! , , :     ,   ,             " ".


     .    .        .

----------

> .


,     .    ,      ...   .

----------

.
,  ,          .
 :   ( )      .          . .    .    ().
 ,     ? 
             (  - 18%).   100 000,00 .

----------


## 35

> , ..          ,    18%.    - 0%   3.1-1-165-.

----------

-          . 
            ,          . 
   -  ...      ?      .       ?

----------


## -

,   .         ,  ,        .       .
    0%?

----------

(   ) ? 




> .


 ?             .

----------


## -

> (   ) ?


,

----------


## ekvi01

.  :  -   ,   -   ( ).          ( ). ,   ,         ( )   .  :   ,  ,        .      .     . ,   .       ,     -  . 
, -, .

----------


## Lena-Elena

!   .
 -    6% ,        ,       .    .     .        . 
1.         ,      .
2.   ? (      ) 
3.   ? 
4.  ? 
         ,  -    ,   ,     . 
 !

----------


## twain2

-     
  -  6%            .

----------

! 
 ,        ?    ?    .      .

----------

> ?


.

----------

!      !!!

----------

,  ,   ,      ,            .      -  2      ,    ,   - .

----------

(    06.04.2015 N -7-15/139@ "        "   4  2015),     . 
https://service.nalog.ru/blr1.do   .

----------

!

----------

!    ,    

   :

 :	 
 :	 
 :	31.08.2015
   -  ?

----------

.   




> 


 



> :


  ?

----------

, ,     ?          ..         ...   ,       ,            ?

----------

> , ,     ?


 :Smilie:      .    ,   



> :






> ?


,              ( ),       .     .

----------


## 88

!  .:       ,     ,      2484,32. 07.08.15      2484,32 ,       (63,8644)=158615,39.   28.08.15        ,    (67,4473)       07.08.15 (63,8644).           62 .           ,  : "     ... ...        10       ,        30.08.15,          .   .   .            ".  )

----------


## 88

,     ,  ,     2: 23 094,54   22.07.15 (57,0025)  23094,53   07.08.15.(63,8644   )   12.08.15   6996,76    (          )???  28.08.15     32679,43 (               ?))       2 ,       .         : 6996,76*57,0025=398832,81  .   (23094,54  -6996,76)=16097,78    22.07.15*57,0025=917613,71      32679,43-16097,78    07.08.15=16581,65*63,8644=1058977,13.           63,8644?????

----------


## 88

?

----------


## gnews

> 


      ().

----------


## 88

...                    ...   2    2   2              ?????

----------


## 88

22.07.15   23094,54    57,0025,   07.08.15  63,8644.          .  : 19.08.15 6996,76     ??????   28.08.15  32679,43    ?????                 ????

----------


## 88

...        22.07.15    .      ....23094,54  -6996,76  =16097,78    22.07.15,  16581,65     28.08.15   07.08.15???     ,      ...     16581,65   16097,78        ????????????????? :Embarrassment:

----------

> ?


     -     ,    ?        .

----------


## 88

....       ,     ...     ,    ?  ,       ?)))))

----------

> ....       ,     ...     ,    ?  ,       ?)))))


     ,  .          ,    .

----------


## 88

62  31.08.15     ?          ,    ?)))

----------


## 88

,    ,     ?  ?     ,    31.07.15          ?                 ?    ?

----------

> 62  31.08.15     ?          ,    ?)))


 -    . 

 2 . 317   ,             ,   . ,     ,                  .

     ,             .        :

-     ( -  );

-   ,   ,   . ,    ,       ,    ;

-         .

----------


## gnews

12.08.15 - 



> 6996,76*57,0025=398832,81


 28.08.15 -(23094,54-6996,76)*57,0025+16581,65*63.8644

    63.8644,      07.08.15
. . 3 .9  3/2006 http://wiki.klerk.ru/index.php/%D0%9...1%D0%A3_3/2006, .3 . 316  http://wiki.klerk.ru/index.php/%D0%9...1%8C%D1%8F_316

    -    .3 . 153

----------


## 88

)        ?

----------


## 88

"0"

----------


## 88

?            16097,77*57,0025, 16581,66*63,8644
   16097,86*57,0025  16581,57*63,8644
     ...

----------


## gnews

> 


   .

----------


## 88

"0")

----------

/1-.
  .
         -   -12    /   
    -     1-???  ,    ?   ..  1   ,   ?  ??

  !!

----------


## 88

!                           (        ).   1  ,       ,        6        1   3 ,    6 .    ,    .

----------

,      .    10   ,  .       ,     .. . ,    -   ?     ?        ?  .

----------


## LuckyBuh

> ,              ( ),       .     .


, , ,      -? 
    (  )  ?

----------

**,      ,     .        .       -   .      .     ,   , ,     ,      ,             ,  .

----------

> -?


         ?       (, ),   .   .

----------


## LuckyBuh

> ?       (, ),   .   .


 ,         ...  -    ,      ?

----------

*LuckyBuh*,  .     ()        . ( ).        ,          .   ()     .

----------


## LuckyBuh

**,  !  !

----------

,        25 .             0% ?         ,        25,   0%    20?

----------

> ,        25 .             0% ?         ,        25,   0%    20?


   .        "  ",   .

----------

> ,        25 .             0% ?         ,        25,   0%    20?


 20-      .

----------


## Sergey_Mironov

"!

----------


## .

*Sergey_Mironov*,    ,      ?     !        !

----------

! ,        (      )       ?     ? (  ) 
  -      . ,  ,  - . :Embarrassment:

----------

!
      3 15,  ()     .    3        0 %       ?         ?

----------

**,  !    -    .  ,       .

----------

> ! ,        (      )       ?     ? (  ) 
>   -      . ,  ,  - .


  :
     , - KZ     .    :
" 276-2.        
        :
1) ,    1)  1  228  ;
2) ,          -   :
 -;"

----------

-.    (  )    4  2015  (      ),     . , 16  2016 .       4  2015 ?      1  2016? ( )

----------

> 


 1 . 2016?  1 .  ,  "    " (31.12.)    .

----------


## 1

.
 ,    ,        .   ,      0%. 
  ,     ,    ,    .      .                 0%?      ?
 .

----------

. .

----------

!      . 180       " ".         " ",     ,       .
      29.07.15.  -, ,  (    ),  -       3 ? !

----------

> !      . 180       " ".         " ",     ,       .
>       29.07.15.  -, ,  (    ),  -       3 ? !


       CMR  / /,    .  CMR   ?

----------

> CMR   ?


          ,              .

----------

, **.

----------


## Enic

:Smilie: 

 .



      ,    .          ,                      ,        0 %   .    ?
       2   .?

----------


## sunflower_tk

- .    ( 12 ,      ).      -    .  .       .   .     ?          ?

----------


## sunflower_tk

,

----------


## sunflower_tk

,     .          .     963

----------

> ?


            0%?

----------


## sunflower_tk

,   .      0%.

----------

...""         ?   0% ,     .

----------


## sunflower_tk

,   . , ,   -               (      ) :Embarrassment: .     -.      :Smilie:

----------

!

   3   ,    ,       .     ?       3 ,    .           4 ?  ?

----------

,  ,   .

----------

> ,  ,   .



  ,  ,    ,   21,    13      ,   14  17   .  ?  ,   ?

     3   ,      ,     ..?

----------


## Enic

,    ?     :Embarrassment:   963  :Smilie:

----------

.                  ,       .   ,      .  . .

----------


## Enic

> ,       .


  :Smilie:  
 4  3   18      
       ,   ,     ,     -,     ,     (      ) ( - ) (            -)**  (         (-)  ).

----------

,      ,     ,     ?
          ?       ?

----------

,       ,          .
   1 .

----------


## _0505

!               180  (    )  .     6  4  2014 . 

 3  2015   .   4  040 (        )  050 (       ). 

       :
   040  4    .   ?   ?
   050  4    .    ?   ?

----------

.
,
    ,  100000  ,     100000 .
 ,    ?
   18%      ?
.
.

----------

,   .

----------


## Alla E

, !    1 .      1000000,00    6   .             .  3 .        . 2- .          4          1000000,00        . , ,   .

----------

6      .            .

----------

!         . 
1.12.08.15      -70170,92. (..  10704,04)
2.12.08.15     - -  76500 ( 0%)
3.     3. 15      (10704,04)   120 . 3.     ? 
4.  31.12.15       0%
5.     4. 15 (      ),    4,  ? 
6.  4.   010-  1010421???  020-76500???  030- 10704???   050 - 10704?  120  130 , ?
7.   0%     ?

----------


## Alenkaus

, !
          .

    4 ,     . 
  ,      , -   1 , -  2-  3-
      ,  .    19.7      .          1,2,3 . (  )
..   , 52000 , 52000  (   )    52000 ,    32000 ( 4 )

           .

 - , ,  -(((   ,   !!!
!

----------


## Hoder

> !         . 
> 1.12.08.15      -70170,92. (..  10704,04)
> 2.12.08.15     - -  76500 ( 0%)
> 3.     3. 15      (10704,04)   120 . 3.     ? 
> 4.  31.12.15       0%
> 5.     4. 15 (      ),    4,  ? 
> 6.  4.   010-  1010421???  020-76500???  030- 10704???   050 - 10704?  120  130 , ?
> 7.   0%     ?


3.  ,    2015 .        120  , ..       .
5. , 
6.  -10421, 020-76500, 030-10704, 050  , 120 - 10704
7. ,

----------


## Alenkaus

> , !
>           .
> 
>     4 ,     . 
>   ,      , -   1 , -  2-  3-
>       ,  .    19.7      .          1,2,3 . (  )
> ..   , 52000 , 52000  (   )    52000 ,    32000 ( 4 )
> 
>            .
> ...


P/S  -       ?
 ,     4  030   52000 (    0%)     - ?

----------

> 3.  ,    2015 .        120  , ..       .
> 5. , 
> 6.  -10421, 020-76500, 030-10704, 050  , 120 - 10704
> 7. ,


  ! 
3.    ,   ? 
7.        12.08.15, ?    ,      ,  ?

----------

*Hoder*, 
    ,        !?        3.,    4.     .  ,           4 ?

----------


## Alenkaus

> *Hoder*, 
>     ,        !?        3.,    4.     .  ,           4 ?


      ,   (((

  3         4-,        ,   ,  ,  ,    (((

   ...

----------

> ,   (((
> 
>   3         4-,        ,   ,  ,  ,    (((
> 
>    ...


      ?    1 2.0,       ,  / /.     3-  .          .

----------


## Alenkaus

> ?    1 2.0,       ,  / /.     3-  .          .


,   1 2.0     " "    ,      1,2,3 ,   ,         ,   -     ?

----------

> ,   1 2.0     " "    ,      1,2,3 ,   ,         ,   -     ?


            .            .     .     68.02,         .

----------


## Alenkaus

> .            .     .     68.02,         .


  ""   )))   "  "    " "   ,      ,  ,   .

  ,   .

----------


## _

!

    -       0%?
  ,  ?
         ?

----------

> !
> 
>     -       0%?
>   ,  ?
>          ?


      .    ?

----------

> ""   )))   "  "    " "   ,      ,  ,   .
> 
>   ,   .


          ?

----------


## _

> .    ?


http://mvf.klerk.ru/nb/495_10.htm




> 0%.     regulation.gov.ru.
>  1  2015 ,     15  165  ,       0%           , ,        .               .
> 
>      ,        ,     .

----------


## Hoder

> *Hoder*, 
>     ,        !?        3.,    4.     .  ,           4 ?


 12.08.2015.        ,   ,      .       080  100  3  3 .

----------

> 12.08.2015.        ,   ,      .       080  100  3  3 .


, !  ,  .  :Redface:

----------

> ?


      165-.           .

----------


## _

,     ,   ?

----------

.

----------

! ,  ,      . : 
1.	12.08.15      -70170,92. (..  10704,04),  -   ( 18 %),        (       ѻ  ).
: 
 60.01  60.2   
 41.01  60.1   
 19.03  60.1      

2.	12.08.15    ,   -    ,    "% "  - 0 %. (-  76500 ( 0%))
: 
 90.02.1  41.01-   ;
 62.01  90.01.1-     
 62.01  62.01-     
 19.07  19.03-        0 %
3.	     3 .2015,         ,         0%
4.	 31.12.2015,     (  180 ).    31.12.15 "   ",       ,    ""  - "  0 %"
5.	 "   ",      "    0 %"- ,        12.08.2015, **        "  " ,   12.08.2015?? 
:  68.02  19.07-    .
6.	    4. 15 (      ),    4   010-  1010421,  020-76500,  030- 10704,  040-110-,  120 -10704,  130 .

----------

> ! ,  ,      . : 
> 1.	12.08.15      -70170,92. (..  10704,04),  -   ( 18 %),        (       ѻ  ).
> : 
>  60.01  60.2   
>  41.01  60.1   
>  19.03  60.1      
> 
> 2.	12.08.15    ,   -    ,    "% "  - 0 %. (-  76500 ( 0%))
> : 
> ...


 3-      ,     4-?    .

----------

> 3-      ,     4-?    .


    ,         2015      ?
  . 5,           ?

----------

> 


     ,     3 .      .

----------

> ,     3 .      .


      12.08.15    31.12.15?    ,      12.08.15?

----------

> ,     3 .      .


         ,   010        .     ?  :Frown:

----------

> 3 .2015,         ,         0%


          .  /    3 .  4  ?

----------

> .  /    3 .  4  ?

----------

?     .    3 .     9     ?

----------

,     .        .        .
              4   -   ,   (),  00887 (   )
  -       
  -   .
  -  .

     -    -      .  ,   -  .

----------

> ?     .    3 .     9     ?


,     9 ( )   13 ( 160)

----------

,     .       4 .

----------


## Andrey P

!   2015       .       4 .      .    . ( )

----------

,       .

----------


## Andrey P

6-   ?

----------

.  6    .

----------


## Andrey P

!

----------

> ,     .       4 .


  .     ,        8   .    ?    .

----------

?

----------

> ?


  ,  30.03.15  2 -   ,  31.03.15  -  ,    -         1.,   2- - .       4. (  ).        "  "  ,       , .  31.03.15,     ?

----------

> .  31.03.15,


,   




> 4.


.
 ,      1.1-172-  3   ?

----------

> ,   
> 
> .


 :Embarrassment:        ?

----------

> ,   
> 
> .
>  ,      1.1-172-  3   ?


 ,          1. 15  ?  ,    1. 15,   ?  .

----------

.

----------

> .


  !

----------


## cassiopeya

! , ,    :   02.10.15, .. 180   29 .   , ..    .  ,         1  25  ,    " ".  ?      ?

----------

.  .

----------


## cassiopeya

> .  .


,

----------


## tatimtv

..       -   ..    ?    -:      ,       ,     ?         . 
, ...  ..

----------


## Levkoya

,         ,   ,   ,       .   ,       ,      ?         MR,  ?

----------

.   -  CMR.

----------


## Levkoya

, !

----------

!
 ,     -,    -    330**   0001***  25.11. 2009 
 ()     ???

----------

,       .     ?     ?

----------

, !
     ,    ,    .
  -  ,  .
    :            ,      ?

----------

!
!
 !
      ...

----------

:Embarrassment:     .

----------

> ,       .     ?     ?


    ???

----------

> .


         -         .

----------


## sunflower_tk

,  .           -           .    "          ". 
   ,  ,           . 
          ? (  .  ).

----------

,   /     .

----------


## sunflower_tk

. ,    .  :        -     ,

----------


## Yata

,  !
, ,      ,        ,    ?  ,      : ,      ?
 !

----------

,   ,   



> 


    .

----------


## Yata

.
,      ,         .
..    ?     ,    ,   ?

----------

> ..    ?


    .       -    .

----------


## Yata

,   .   -    ,-.  . 
.                  ??
  .  ,     .       ,    ""  .

----------

?   .  .  88-, ,  ,        .   ,      8.1

----------


## sunflower_tk

,      ,      (  ),     .     ,        .

----------


## Yata

**, ,         ,      ,   ,   .        .

----------

> (  ),


 .    .  ,     .    ,   1   ,        ,  3  4.    "     ....",    "   "

----------


## sunflower_tk

,     ,   :   - .  ,     .

----------


## ROMAN88

! 
1.         4-  2015 ,       0%   1-  2016 ,              4-  2015 ,             ,       . 
         2015 .     3-  2015 .        . 
2.       :
).   8      25     . (       );
).   9      21   ,        0%,           .
).   3   120             .
).   3   80  100       .
).   4,             1010421,       .
 !

----------

1. ,         31.12.15.  ?            ?




> 


       ?



> 21


 01. 21   ,   .




> 3


   ,   ,  .  4  .



> .


,   .

----------


## ROMAN88

,           ,    ,         .              8  9     01,   3   120       ,  80  100  3  ,   4    .          ,        120    ,   8       25,   9    21,    80  100  3       ,  ?

----------

,    . 



> 120    ,


 ,         4 .      .  120 ,  80 ,    .

----------


## ROMAN88

..   ,      ,      , ,         ,      :
1).   8        ,     01;
2).   9      (              ),     01.
3).   3   120           ( )
4).   3  080  100  
5).   4.

----------


## Andrey P

! 
                   .        18%?    +?

----------

> ..   ,      ,      , ,         ,      :
> 1).   8        ,     01;
> 2).   9      (              ),     01.
> 3).   3   120           ( )
> 4).   3  080  100  
> 5).   4.


      .  2- ,        ,   0% .   4,         ,   ,     .   ,  .

----------

> ! 
>                    .        18%?    +?


        180 .     ?

----------


## Andrey P

> 180 .     ?


   ,    .     .

----------

> ,    .     .


        18%  10%     6-  .             .

----------


## Andrey P

> 18%  10%     6-  .             .


        ? ..    +18% ?

----------

> ? ..    +18% ?


 .    1  2.0,   / 0  /,   -  .     .

----------


## Andrey P

> .    1  2.0,   / 0  /,   -  .     .


..  " "    ?  )

----------

.   ,  .. .   -    ,       (        )

----------


## Andrey P

!  !

----------


## Ipan

""

----------

. ,   .   :  - 1 - 2 - .         .   ,      1.  ,     .       ,    .
       ? 
1)   1  2 (  ?)
2)   2   (  ?)
3)     1 (  ?)

     ,      ,  ?
 .
 1  2  -   .

----------


## _

!

   4  :   30      (,      ).

  .30     , ,    . 

   ?

----------

,     .        ,    .

----------


## _

!

  ""   ,     ,     30  ?

_41.3.   030             (, ),     0     ,
:
 ,          (, ),  ;
 ,            ,      ,   -      (, )._

_ ,          (, ),  ;_

----------

!

, ,   .    .
 "" ()     "" ().        10%,   0%.   ""  ""   .   "" (   )    ""    ,  ""            .      ? 
   , : ""     , ""        ,  ""     ?
         (  . 4  18      ),      ?

----------

> , :


.

----------


## _

> .   ,  .. .   -    ,       (        )


,   !

    ,    ,      ?

----------

> ,


?

----------


## _

(  ),                . ?

----------

.

----------


## _

!

----------

! ,    ,            .        3 ,   ,  70%  02.04.2016,       (  )   3 , 07.05.2016  30%   , 20.05.2016     .    ,    50  ..       ( ),  ,    ,     .
  . 
1.                   ?                0%.        ,         ?
2.        ?   ? (        ,    ).     -?
3.       ?
    .

----------

> ,         ?


,   ,   .




> -?


 ,         .




> ?


  ,     .

----------


## Andrey P

!        .   (   )..    ?     ?

----------


## Julikosha

.    .          .
      .    ,     .   .
1.    ,         ?   ,     ,  ,    0   ??? 
2.   EXW.    DHL,   , CMR   ,       .       ?
3.            (    ?),      ,  
     12  (   12       0%)?.
4. ,      "  ",      .  ?
5.      ( 100% ).        ?

----------


## Hoder

> .    .          .
>       .    ,     .   .
> 1.    ,         ?   ,     ,  ,    0   ??? 
> 2.   EXW.    DHL,   , CMR   ,       .       ?
> 3.            (    ?),      ,  
>      12  (   12       0%)?.
> 4. ,      "  ",      .  ?
> 5.      ( 100% ).        ?


1. ,    ,         .
2.             DHL     DHL.    ,    ,     .    ,          ,      ,         .
3.                  ,  ,   ( 18),     . 2.      180      ,    .
4.    . 
5.   ,     50 . .    ?      ,   ,

----------


## Hoder

> !        .   (   )..    ?     ?


     0%    ,     .       .

----------


## Julikosha

> 1. ,    ,         .
> 2.             DHL     DHL.    ,    ,     .    ,          ,      ,         .
> 3.                  ,  ,   ( 18),     . 2.      180      ,    .
> 4.    . 
> 5.   ,     50 . .    ?      ,   ,


      ,      .      ....     ,  ?       ,     40 $?
, ,        ,     ?

    . ,    ,       .             ,       .  .          ?    12 ????     .     ....

----------


## Julikosha

. , ,    .   .
     .            (    EXW)        ,    ?

----------


## _

> . , ,    .   .
>      .            (    EXW)        ,    ?


        (     )   (,        ),   DHL.   :  .

    .

----------


## Julikosha

> (     )   (,        ),   DHL.   :  .
> 
>     .


C,  , ...

----------


## Andrey P

. ""   .    ""           ..

----------


## Andrey P

> 0%    ,     .       .


. ""   .    ""           ..

----------


## Julikosha

> (     )   (,        ),   DHL.   :  .
> 
>     .


, ,   ,

----------


## Julikosha

, ,  
 1.       0 %    (  ...) ?
2.      (   ?)     .    ?

----------

> ?


        ( 18      29.05.14)




> ?


  .

----------


## Julikosha



----------


## Mariya_2016

!   ,     . ,           ,   0        .       .
1.        (  ,    ).       ,             ?
2.               -                 ,      2-         .   -    ?   -      2              ,     .      ?
,   ...  .   !

----------


## Mariya_2016

,  - ,    ?       ?           . http://edata.customs.ru/FtsPersonalC...ces/About/Stat
            -  .    ?
!

----------

> ,


   .




> -    ?


.

----------


## _

> ,  - ,    ?       ?           . http://edata.customs.ru/FtsPersonalC...ces/About/Stat
>             -  .    ?
> !


,   .   ,    .    ,   .

   ,    (  )     


> 117647, . , . , . 125


    ,   .

   ,     -      .

----------


## Mariya_2016

,     .

----------

!
 :       .     ,   ,     .              .  :       ?         18% ?            0? .

----------

. 18%.

----------

, )))      0 .    .

----------

?

----------

-.

----------


## Andrey P

> . ""   .    ""           ..


   )

----------


## Mariya_2016

" -         (. 15 . 5 . 169  ).          (.       16  2012 .  54).     1  2016  (   30  2016 .  150-).

     ,       : , ,   .         .

      -.  1      .   -   ,        (    12  2010 .  03-07-09/46).           ,      -.

        .     .       1   ,   .            -.

     1     -   ,    ,     ."
  -   :Smilie:

----------


## Mariya_2016

"1.         .       ,   ,     1 .  ,  ,  .     ,    ,    
2.              ,    ,   0 .      10  165  .   ,   .      ."

----------


## Levkoya

, ,    :            ,      ,      .     ?    CMR             ?

----------

> ?    CMR


,   . ,    .

----------


## Levkoya

> ,   . ,    .


      ?   ,  ?

----------

0%?      ,   ,     .

----------


## Levkoya

,     ,    ,            ,     . ,        ?

----------

,   :
-
-    
-

 ?,       ?

----------

,  
     ?  ?

----------

! , ,       0%   .         ,        .         ?

----------


## Levkoya

> ,  
>      ?  ?


   ,      .

----------

?

----------

?

----------

?

----------

** ,

----------

:    ,     ?    ,

----------


## tatimtv

> ,  
>      ?  ?


      - ?        -         .       .

----------

> ?


 ?

----------


## tatimtv

> ?


     -   ,   5

----------


## Andrey P

! 
     0     ?     1?   ? (       0  )

----------


## Levkoya

> ! 
>      0     ?     1?   ? (       0  )


,   ,     .        "   ",     .

----------


## Andrey P

> ,   ,     .        "   ",     .


.    1...

----------

> ?


          ( .  . 165)  .     ",    " "       .  !

----------


## elchel

.      .  ,  ,       .    , ..       .     ,  2 .      ,            .            .        ,    !    .  ,    ,     .          ,     ,  ,   .           .  ? .

----------


## _

> ?


     ()     ,      ,      .

----------


## elchel

> ()     ,      ,      .


  3          2015 .  ,  ,     .        .        ,      .     ,   .            .     . , -,

----------

> 3          2015 .  ,  ,     .        .        ,      .     ,   .            .     . , -,


    "  "?

----------


## elchel

> "  "?

----------

?            ?      ,             .

----------


## Accounter1985

, .    .   0% ,      ,    ?        .       ?            ,       .    ,     R    ?    R   ?
!

----------


## Accounter1985

** ,  ,             ))

----------

> ,    ?


       ,           .




> 


     ,    --> -> 8    :Embarrassment: 




> ,     R    ?


 :
4)  ()  ()  ,   -,       -    -. 
        30.05.2013  -3-3/1928@

----------


## Accounter1985

,    --> -> 8    :Embarrassment: 
           .     ,      . :Embarrassment:  ,    0%         ?

----------


## Accounter1985

?      ))

----------


## Accounter1985

**,   ! :Smilie:

----------


## Accounter1985

> 30.05.2013  -3-3/1928@


   R?

----------


## Andrey P

!   :         ,               . (   "" )     ...

----------


## elchel

> , .    .   0% ,      ,    ?        .       ?            ,       .    ,     R    ?    R   ?
> !


    .            0%   (     ),     .    4      030 ( ),      ,    . ,     ,        ,    ,  .      020.    030.     -.      ,   .             .     ,     ,      030.     90   "   0%",     .    ,   .          ,    .   - , -    ..      .   -      4  2014 . -     2015.

----------


## tv06

Andrey P  -         , .                 . - ?

----------


## Andrey P

> Andrey P  -         , .                 . - ?


  ""

----------


## tv06

,  -  ""          ( ....      )

----------

> ?      ))


        .   ,     .       ,        ...(((

----------

https://www.nalog.ru/rn77/program/5961282/

----------


## tv06

,  
      ?        ?

----------


## board625

.         ?  :
-  :
-  0% , -12, ,  (  )   ( )
-   ( )
     ,        (   )

?

----------

> .         ?  :
> -  :
> -  0% , -12, ,  (  )   ( )
> -   ( )
>      ,        (   )
> 
> ?


  .      .  ,     .     ,       .            ().      ,      .      ,   .      (-KZ).

----------

,      .             .     ,    ,            .    ,         ,         .   ?

----------

!
 .     .
       (*1,18)        10%. ,      *1,18*1,1    ?
        ?          *1,18   ?

----------

.                   ?

----------


## LuStra

> ,       .


        ()  ? :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## ...

3    (,     ,  ,          ).
      1   2.        1.               .   ,     ,                4 .        ,    (   12 ),        3 .        ,         0    .

       ,          3  (2    1  ).        ,  0%  ,         .

    ,           3 ,          3- ,            . 
,      ....       ....

----------


## tv06

?

----------


## ...

> ?


  !        -  (           )!   .

----------

.  :Smilie: 
   ....        (0 ),   .          ,      .    ...   :Frown:     (    ,             , , ,    ,  ).           (   ,   ,   1 ).     + ,        :Smilie: 
   ?       ?     ,  ?
      ,      .       ,             ....

----------


## Julelea

.    .      .        01.07.2016.  -.  ,     .
1.     .      -     ,     .   ,            .   3-                     .  ?   ?
2.    -   ,                ?  -    3-        ,    .
3.        4-    . 010  , . 020     , . 030     . .         3- ,     4-!
 !!!

----------


## tv06

1  ?

  -   

  -  4      (    -  ..  180 )    19   3

----------


## Julelea

0%    ?      ?

----------


## Julelea

,     ,          -      .   ,        -   ?

     ,       , ..                ?

----------

> 


,     ,     .

----------


## Julelea

> ,     ,     .


        4-   . 030?

----------

> 4-   . 030?


 3,  4 -

----------


## Julelea

tv06,        ,     .

----------


## 1984

!
  ,    ! :     ,    ,     ,     ,      ,     -?

----------

> 


 ,          .




> -?


 .

----------

> !
>   ,    ! :     ,    ,     ,     ,      ,     -?


     ,    ,   .                .

----------

> ,    --> -> 8   
>            .     ,      . ,    0%         ?


   ,    ?

----------


## tv06

....       


   . 169     ()  - "  "  () "  ",    ,       (. 13  14 . 5 . 169  )?

   . 5 . 169               ,       . ,   ,           - ,     -   .
 ,   . 2 . 169     -   -,         ,   (, ),  ,   (, ),  ,  ,      ,  ,        .
  . 2   - (.     26.12.2011 N 1137)   10  10           ,    11 -   .          -,          (.     02.12.2000 N 914)  ,    10 -     ,    11 -   .
      .
   ,       02.12.2000 N 914,         -        ,      ,  ,  , ,       ,  .      , ,  -             -.
  ,    ,   ,  -,           ,    ,      .

----------


## vlada99999

.

 :       (    149 )      2017 .    0%  .
:   ?          ? (    180 )           ?           ?            "  "  ?

----------

> ?




  -   ,         19.07   . ,    .

----------


## tv06

,     

04.04.2017
      94 .  ,     ,    .
  ,       ,  ""    ,    ,   .

    ,      ,        .

          ,         .       . ,  :

,        32 "   ;    ; ,     ;   ;    ;  , , ";
   48 "  ;    ,   ".
,     ""          , , ,  ,       1  2016 .

----------


## tv06

-  -    "" -           -    -      ,      -    ....       -       -   ,     ,    (((( 
   -  ,   ,      ....         -   3  ,        - ,    ....    

       ,         -       19      3  .

----------

!       ,       ,   .          ,      .    ,    .    ?    ))      -   ?       ,   ))

----------


## tv06

!

-  ,     , , -, CMR.

20        4 
 010  1011421
 020  
 030   (   ,     01.07.2016)

   /      ,      -    ,       - ,     ,    ,       /

1) , , , -, CMR  ,+   -    -    -     -,  
    /  ,    /
   ,     ,       

2)      (,   ..) - /      /

----------


## tv06

2      -   +  +   

        -    -        (  ,   ,     )

  ,       01.07.2016   ?      0%  19 ?          ?  5%    

     ,          (     )

----------


## tv06

(  50 $)     -.

  50$,      



       ?      (((

----------

?      ((([/QUOTE]

         ?     ,   ? 常,    1    ,       .      ,     .   ,    ,   ..?

----------

,    .      ,     10.01.17,     3- ,    ?

----------

> 0%     
> 
>  1.     ()
>  ,      -,    0% ( 10 . 5 . 169  ; . 2  ; . 1 . 1   ).     -  .           ( 3     13.08.2010 N -37-2/9030@;     20.01.2005 N 3).
>       ,      ,     ""  (, ,       ).            (    05.05.2011 N 03-07-13/01-15),   1  2011 .        ( 1 . 1   ; . 5 . 3 . 170  ; . "" . 18 . 2    19.07.2011 N 245-).       ,   (    ) ( 1 . 1   ; . 9 . 167, . 2 . 171, . 3 . 172  ).
>  ,   ,    100 . 3    ( 38.6         , .     15.10.2009 N 104 ( -   )).
>  2.     
>     180      () .        ,      ( 3 . 1   ).
>    ,     ( 2 . 1   ):
> ...


 ,  .

----------

!     .   . 0   180    (      ).  181         18%,   -  1 .  ,        :    (   , ..  )  18%.     . 1.    -    ,       ,    ,     . 2.       .       .     ?

----------


## Mnv

,    ,  ,              ,   ,    ,        ,       ..   ?   ,      ,      ? . !        !

----------


## 1

!     -  .         ,    .           .    .      ,      .       ,   . :            -    ?
!

----------


## Levkoya

> ,    ,  ,              ,   ,    ,        ,       ..   ?   ,      ,      ? . !        !


      ,    .     ,  .

----------


## Levkoya

> :            -    ?


    ?   .

----------


## ananasik-s

> -    ?


    ,    ?

----------


## ananasik-s

.      TNT.  CMR    (  )  .  ,         -    (  ,    ),       .
       ? -     CMR    .24 -   ,  ?

----------


## 1

> ,    ?

----------


## .

> ?   .


      ,            - ,     10000  15000,  .  25000  50000.

----------


## 332

!        ? 
:  2    2  ,  -       .         .

----------


## tv06

,    .
     ,

----------


## Mnv

, ,  -  ,               ,       ,      ,    -   ?          ?         .

----------


## tv06

"" -       ,              .   -    .           -      ,  ,

----------


## Mnv

*tv06*,   
      ,     ?

----------

, .         ? ,   ,  .      ,    ?

----------


## BorisNom

,     ?     ?       ?

----------


## tv06

> *tv06*,   
>       ,     ?


   ?

----------


## Levkoya

> ,     ?     ?       ?


  .   ,  , ,   , CMR,           .

----------

!

   -        .      .
..,      ,   , ..     .
  0%?
       18%.

----------


## tv06

-   CMR   - ,    ,    . -  0%    

     .         


   -    ,  ?

----------

> -   CMR   - ,    ,    . -  0%    
> 
>      .         
> 
> 
>    -    ,  ?


.  ,        .
..       .
 -  (   18%  )
 -  0 .

      .

----------

> .


.

----------

> .


      ,  .     .

   ,      0  ?

----------


## tv06

> .


?     ?
  ((((

----------

,     ,   0,   .   .149

----------


## Enic

,        ,      .
     0 %  ,     .
 .  ,   .

 .    ,           ,         .

----------


## Enic

296  

 296.    

 -  ,   ,       ,    ,        ,        ()       ,       .

       ,   .  151  2  2         .

----------


## ananasik-s

,  .         (  ,  ). 

  -            " ",  ,  ,   ?

 ,     ,      -  4 - ?

----------


## ananasik-s

.       "     ",   .       "? (   " ")

  :
 (.)     .. 620315062017N00223

,   - 00223 ?

----------


## tv06

> ,  .         (  ,  ). 
> 
>   -            " ",  ,  ,   ?
> 
>  ,     ,      -  4 - ?


     +      . +  +  

  4   020

        620315062017N00223

----------

> ,   - 00223 ?


,    



> 620315062017N00223


 .

----------

> +      . +  +


    ( ),     ?

----------


## ananasik-s

> ( ),     ?


       ( ,   )

----------


## ananasik-s

> +      . +  +  
> 
>   4   020
> 
>         620315062017N00223


.

   -  ?         (,     , ..    ;         - ,  )

     -  ?

----------

"", ,  ,      ,     .

----------


## ananasik-s

,   ?

----------

> ,   ?


, .    " ", /   .

----------


## ananasik-s

.  -  - ,  .     -.   "    0" -  .

----------


## ananasik-s

> 4   020


   (.010), , ?
   .        (  18%) -  1010421?

----------


## tv06

1010421 "  (    2  164  )   - "

----------


## alterg

,      ?

----------


## tv06

> ,      ?


 
   -

----------

,       .    ,     .      ,    .    .   .     ..    ,      ,  !!  ,     ? ,   .   ,     .  ,    ?     .    ?    ?!

----------


## Anna2109

, :
  6%
15.01.2018              .
   .     ,    ?

----------

,    .

----------


## Laletta

! , ,    -      (    )    ?

----------


## German8

,

    6%,     .  ,  ,   -  .

1.            .
2.     .  .
3.      ,  : , , ,  (-12 ,   CMR?)
4.    . . (  ,     ?)

   :      ,   ,        ().     ?        ,  ?

.

----------

,  .       ,    ,  ,     ,        ,    .
      0%?
 ? 
      ?

----------

18%,     ,  ,   .   .

----------

> ,    .
>       0%?


         ?      ?         0 ?

----------

, .
      .

----------

> .


     ?    MR.  ?

----------

.
      .      ,   .     :             .  ,    ,    .           ?     -    0% ?     - ? !

----------

> ?


,    /    ,   .6.1 
      ( 
       )      ,        ,    .      "  ..",

----------


## tv06

- 
                    ,          -nalog.ru -  -.         

https://service.nalog.ru/blr1.do

  -         ,     (       ),    ,

----------

> ,    /    ,   .6.1 
>       ( 
>        )      ,        ,    .      "  ..",


    .    ()    , : ,      : 20.06, . .        ?

----------


## tv06



----------

> 


  ,  -         .         ?     ?
   ,   .        ,   .      ()    .  ,   ?

----------

> :             .  ,    ,    .

----------

> ()    .  ,   ?


  ,  ,   ,

----------

> ,  ,   ,


,   :  .  ,       ,       ?    ,    ?

----------

> ,   :  .  ,       ,       ?    ,    ?


,  !   . !

----------


## tv06

-000017112017N00000        
  20    -     -180

----------

> -000017112017N00000        
>   20    -     -180


!     -        ?

----------

> !     -        ?


,    0  ,  ,   .

----------


## tv06

> !     -        ?


....    (. 3  . 4                 ,  ,  ;      ):


 ();
          ;
 () ;
 .

+  +



> -         ,     (       ),    ,

----------

+  +[/QUOTE]


-     ?

----------


## tv06

-  ,   -    1,     -  , ,  ....   )

----------

> -  ,   -    1,     -  , ,  ....   )


  ,              ?

----------

> **  ;

----------

> 


.                      ?

----------


## Ekaterina0107

!
 ,     
   ,  ?

----------

.
    ,  ..            .    
   .        .  :  . 
   07.06,     .          2 .?         ,   ?

----------

> .
>     ,  ..            .    
>    .        .  :  . 
>    07.06,     .          2 .?         ,   ?


  !   . !

----------

- .

----------

, . 
       ,           "              ".        ,  -  ,  .

----------


## tv06

- - 41-      ( , 1 8,3   , ,          ,   ,   ) 19  -8,3    
   -       .....


            -

----------

, .
   ,        .
1)   ,  6%,   ,     ,    ?    ,       ?
2) ,     ?
3)      ,     ,    ,     1      - ? -   ?
4)  ,          ?
5)   ,     -    ?       ,  ?
6)             ,    ?  ,    ?

----------

,  -   ,     18%,      ?

----------


## Levkoya

,  .   -             ,     ,   ,    18%?   ,         ,    ,     18%?

----------


## Kate Slatina

1, 8.2 
 !  ?!         ?           !    ?    ? 

  ,      - ?    19,03-19,07  42₽   ,    10

----------

,  180    .      1  19. 
    ,    -     18?    -?   ....   -       ?
2.     3   ,   ..
 ,   1   25  ,    ?

----------

-  1  ,  -     ?
  2   ,  .   3   ,    ,   25    1  .   .
       ?

----------

!  .
        .
          ,
      ,              .
   .
 , .

----------

